# Sticky  Introduce yourself here



## Veronica

This thread is for new members to introduce themselves. Tell us a little bit about yourself.
Welcome to the forum


----------



## Judesoz

Hi we are now in Cyprus checking it out to see if we want to move here - isn't the weather lovely! Staing near paphos and realising there are a lot of areas to explore - quite daunting!


----------



## Veronica

Hi, welcome to the forum and welcome to Cyprus.
Take some time to read through some of the threads which may give you an idea of what it is like living here.
There is a lot to see and do here and after 10 years of living there is still a lot I am discovering. So yes lots to explore despite the fact that this lovely island isn't very big.

regards
Veronica


----------



## Steve & Julie

Hi everyone...Julie & Steve here, looking forward to early retirement wef 01 July 2015 & moving out to Cyprus to live shortly after, initialy long term rental, Paphos area. 3 years spent in Cyprus during time served in RAF late 90's, and numerous visits since. Recently joined this site, full of interesting articles, no doubt we will have numerous questions over the coming months. 

Julie & Steve


----------



## Snarplett

*Soon to relocate?*

Hey All, 

We just got back from Limassol during a trip up to see how/what/where/why etc. For the week that we were there, seemed like a big change from Dubai with regards to availability of international food, car prices (gas/petrol obviously), and schooling. 
I heard that there's a Chinese grocery in Nicosia, second hand cars (and European cars) are relatively reasonably priced, and there are a few international schools available. We have a 6 month old and we checking out a few nurseries in the area. Any tips for newbie on nurseries? 

We don't know many people there, so were also hoping to make a few friends via EF. 

Cheers,
Snap


----------



## debs21

Hello!
I have been on this forum for a little while now but thought it was about time I introduced myself! I am an English midwife now living here in Paphos hopefully pushing the boundaries of what appears to be normal practice here for mums-to-be, offering them help and support for them and their partners/families to achieve the births of their choice! I have already met up with a childbirth educator and together we hope to make a difference!


----------



## lora04

Hello,
Laura here, moved to Episkopi in May with my boyfriend Bruno who is portuguese. We are both working in Limassol and looking to rent somewhere close by that area. If anyone wants to meet up for a drink please let us know!!


----------



## zach21uk

Welcome to the forum, to you all!


----------



## raprog

Hello, we are Sandra and Roger. Both now retired and been to Cyprus many times and now looking forward to moving there.We are staying in Paphos for 2weeks March 2015. We have scanned the internet-estsate agents and have found lots of good property to rent long term, giving us some idea of the market. Has anyone got any tips or advice. Looking forward to talking to other expats. Roger


----------



## julesmartin

Hi, I'm Jules, currently living in the UK but have just bought a villa in Ozankoy, near Kyrenia, Northern Cyprus. Looking forward to going out hopefully just after Christmas. I have loads of questions which I hope some of you can help me with.


----------



## Veronica

julesmartin said:


> Hi, I'm Jules, currently living in the UK but have just bought a villa in Ozankoy, near Kyrenia, Northern Cyprus. Looking forward to going out hopefully just after Christmas. I have loads of questions which I hope some of you can help me with.


Hi Jules.
Welcome to the forum.
Unfortunately I don't think any of us will be much help to you in answering your questions as everyone on this forum lives in the South.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## hello_kitty

Hi all, I am Jenny from Hong Kong, currently living in Germany and considering a move to Cyprus Limassol if I get a job offer from the company there.  Hope it is going to work out.


----------



## nessa22

Hello I am Vanessa I come frome East Yorkshire England 
We have just moved to Pervoilia, Larnaca District from Cairo Egypt with my husbands job 
I was hoping there was a coffee, mahjong or womens groups that meet somewhere around here 
I do have a car so distance not a problem 

Vanessa


----------



## umglul

Hello I am Elizabeth, the wife of Zach, known as Zach21uk on here. I am from Florida, USA. I am a student hoping to learn Cypriot Greek well and tutor kids possibly including Cypriot children practicing English and possibly other people. I'd be glad to meet other Americans because I am shy and I have communication issues with the majority of people from the UK. I have been here since the beginning of October and I love the people here, they are really accepting and very friendly.


----------



## Talagirl

Hello Elizabeth - perhaps you could enlighten us folk from the UK regarding your communication issues? 

We have made so many friends from attending the Expat bi-monthly meetings it would be a shame for you to miss out meeting some very friendly and helpful people just because of their nationality.


----------



## Veronica

Talagirl said:


> Hello Elizabeth - perhaps you could enlighten us folk from the UK regarding your communication issues?
> 
> We have made so many friends from attending the Expat bi-monthly meetings it would be a shame for you to miss out meeting some very friendly and helpful people just because of their nationality.



Welcome to the forum Elizabeth.
I always thought Americans spoke the same language as us (well sort of lol)
We have a Hungarian couple who have no problems communicating so I fail to see why an American would find it hard. Anyway you would be with your new husband so you should be fine.


----------



## Baywatch

Veronica said:


> Welcome to the forum Elizabeth.
> I always thought Americans spoke the same language as us (well sort of lol)
> We have a Hungarian couple who have no problems communicating so I fail to see why an American would find it hard. Anyway you would be with your new husband so you should be fine.


Must agree with Elisabeth that a lot of English dialects are very hard to understand. Was the same in Germany with German dialects


----------



## Veronica

Even English people have trouble with some English accents


----------



## umglul

Talagirl said:


> Hello Elizabeth - perhaps you could enlighten us folk from the UK regarding your communication issues?
> 
> We have made so many friends from attending the Expat bi-monthly meetings it would be a shame for you to miss out meeting some very friendly and helpful people just because of their nationality.


I would never miss out on meeting people just based on where they're from. It's not really the way they talk.. although I've had a few issues with certain words I don't understood. It's just the sense of humor, way of saying things, and sarcasm are different from what I'm used. When someone from the UK says something sarcastically I usually get really awkward because I'm not sure if it's sarcasm or not. It's just a realm of unknowns whenever I speak to them. I'm living here so eventually I'll grow used to all these things hopefully.


----------



## 007trex

Veronica said:


> This thread is for new members to introduce themselves. Tell us a little bit about yourself.
> Welcome to the forum


Greetings to all,

I am Rex from the Midwest/USA (Don't hold that against me now). I am a semi-retired C.A.D. Technician and I am very interested in Cyprus as a possible retirement destination. I am a Sun worshiper and an avid cyclist. I have a plethora of questions about the Cyprus economy, lifestyle and cost of living.


----------



## Veronica

007trex said:


> Greetings to all,
> 
> I am Rex from the Midwest/USA (Don't hold that against me now). I am a semi-retired C.A.D. Technician and I am very interested in Cyprus as a possible retirement destination. I am a Sun worshiper and an avid cyclist. I have a plethora of questions about the Cyprus economy, lifestyle and cost of living.


Hi Rex,
Welcome to the forum.
Take some time to read some of the threads on this forum which will probably answer many of your questions.
Feel free to ask anything you want and people will be only too happy to answer if they can.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## hellas

*Brand spanking new Member*

Hi there 
Arriving Paphos 10/2/15 for residency from Perth Australia , keen golfer , tennis player love swimming and hiking , looking forward to meeting other expats with similar interests.

John


----------



## Talagirl

Well, I think you'll be spoilt for choice - many world class golf courses, swimming pools in Geroskipou and Coral Bays for serious swimmers, a tennis club that meets regularly and many walking/rambling and hash house harrier groups within easy driving distance. Hope you have a good journey and soon settle in.


----------



## Maisie123

*Maisie123*

Hi there my husband and I have been to Cyprus lots of times and would love to retire there, we are coming over in August for a month and would like to visit lots of places, we will be staying in Paphos ,can you tell me which other places we can visit which are nice and is it easy to get a b&b to stay a few days there please


Maisie


----------



## mapa

Hi everyone
We are Matt & Pauline, retiring in a few months and coming to live in Paphos. Have been checking things out on the forum for ages now and have a fair idea of what we're going to do thanks to all the advice on here; we still have a number of questions to ask though!

Plan is to sell our house in uk and rent unfurnished villa. We are coming for a visit in May to have a better look around some of the villages we fancy. Really looking forward to this next stage of our lives, excited doesn't come close!
Pauline & Matt


----------



## Steve & Julie

Hi there....Julie & Steve here, also on same jouney as yourselves, we retire July, already have an unfurnished rental villa sorted, our UK house on market...very exciting times...good luck in May


----------



## mapa

Hi, July for us too! Hoping to move out to Cyprus mid-July but depends how quickly we sell up. :fingerscrossed: Which area are you going to? We're thinking of Mandria, Anarita, Timi or Tala
Good luck with your plans.
Pauline & Matt


----------



## Steve & Julie

mapa said:


> Hi, July for us too! Hoping to move out to Cyprus mid-July but depends how quickly we sell up. :fingerscrossed: Which area are you going to? We're thinking of Mandria, Anarita, Timi or Tala Good luck with your plans. Pauline & Matt


Hello there

This site has been of excellent value in our research to our forthcoming move to Cyprus, many valuable, constructive topics have been discussed. We were in Cyprus last week & met up for a lunch with a group of people who were a pleasure to meet & provided a wonderful opportunity to ask questions....all arranged by one of the long standing contributors....thanks once again Talagirl. Whilst our recent visit was to identify the area we wish to start our time in Cyprus & introduce ourselves to some of the rental agencies, with a view to returning in May to secure a property, we found a Villa which suited our needs admirably,was in our preferred location & we managed to come to a satisfactory mutual arrangement with regards to rent. The beauty of renting is that in time you can move on if necessary when Tenancy renewal becomes due, not that we envisage moving. We initially were considering a number of areas, Tala, Peyia, Tsada, Chlorakus, Secret Valley, Polis & Latchi being the most obvious, we have settled on Sea Caves in Peyia & are excited in the prospect of living there with effect from July. 

We both retire 01 July, our youngest Daughter gets married on the 04 July, subject to our house having sold, we will be moving out as soon as possible after. We have a viewing on the house tomorrow so fingers crossed. We are also taking out our cat, she had her initial Rabies innoculation this afternoon...the first step in obtaining her Pets Passport.

We did live in Cyprus for 3 years in the late 90's during our time in the RAF, settling in the sun has always been our aspiration.

Perhaps we may meet up one day, all the best in your plans

Regars...Julie & Steve


----------



## DH59

Sorry we missed you, Julie & Steve. Wasn't aware a meetup had been arranged. Glad you've found your property. That's one load off your mind at least!


----------



## Veronica

DH59 said:


> Sorry we missed you, Julie & Steve. Wasn't aware a meetup had been arranged. Glad you've found your property. That's one load off your mind at least!


There hasn't been a meet up Diane. It seems that some members have had small get togethers.


----------



## Zinfandel

Hi folks.

My name is Ash and I'm 30. I have very luckily got a new job which calls for me to be in Limassol for six months a year so I thought I'd sign up here just to have a good read of things. Not quite a full ex pat although apparently there's a possibility this will go full time in Cyprus so we'll see!

Just thought I'd say hello.


----------



## Veronica

Hi, Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Zinfandel

Thanks Veronica . 

I've seen your name a lot reading through the last 30 pages of topics! You seem very helpful and a great moderator so nicely done!


----------



## CyprusE

Hi!

We are a family of four (two grownups in the early fourties and two kids 8 & 13) from Sweden that will arrive to Limassol this year. Both me and my wife will work in a small web company in the city centre. We went to down to the Island for the first time in november, and really loved it, but we are of course totally inexperienced on how it is to live in Cyprus as an expat. In april we will return for a couple of days with the children for more scouting 

Our hobbies are amongst many other things rock climbing and cykling, which we hope to find time and room for! 

I will move to Cyprus before the rest of the family, and in july my wife and kids will follow. Work is all set, but we haven't decided where to live yet. All sorts of advices will be appreciated! We think we are looking to rent a 3 beedroom home, preferably a house in the outskirts of the city. the kids will attend Silverline Private School in Trachioni.

Also, I need to find somewhere to stay in my first 1,5 month (4th of may to 19th of june) on the Island. Someone told me Bazaraki.com was the best place to find rental studios / rooms. Any other clues where to find low cost living pretty central in Limassol for a month or two?


----------



## zach21uk

Glad to see another family moving to Cyprus. A lot of us are based in Paphos but hopefully you'll all be able to come to our meetups at one time or another. Its only about a 40 minute drive from Limassol to Paphos.

In terms of a short term 1.5 month rental, I'd recommend checking on AirBNB as a lot of the properties available on there have daily rates and then the weekly rates and monthly rates are discounted quite significantly from the daily rates.

Look forward to meeting you and your family and be sure to chat with Baywatch (Anders) as I believe he is a fellow Swede!


----------



## CyprusE

zach21uk said:


> Glad to see another family moving to Cyprus. A lot of us are based in Paphos but hopefully you'll all be able to come to our meetups at one time or another. Its only about a 40 minute drive from Limassol to Paphos.
> 
> In terms of a short term 1.5 month rental, I'd recommend checking on AirBNB as a lot of the properties available on there have daily rates and then the weekly rates and monthly rates are discounted quite significantly from the daily rates.
> 
> Look forward to meeting you and your family and be sure to chat with Baywatch (Anders) as I believe he is a fellow Swede!


(moderated) We will most definitely come to some of the meetups!


----------



## JulieGg

Hi all,
I'm Julie, husband is Lee and we have two girls, Grace aged 6yrs and Katie, 11 months. We're moving to Paphos at Easter and I'd love to meet some new people with or without kids.


----------



## Veronica

Hi Julie, welcome to the forum.
I think you are unfortunately going to miss our next meet up as it is probably going to be at the end of March
However I am sure you will have plenty of chances to meet people especially if you have children at school where you will meet other parents.

I assume that your husband has work to come to or works offshore?


----------



## JulieGg

Yes Lee has a job over there, not sure what I'll do just yet.


----------



## PaulDickinson

Hi, moved to Cyprus permanently in Sep 13 after having a holiday home here for nine years. Thought we would take the plunge after my wife took early retirement from the CS and the company i worked for shut down after 19 years.


----------



## zach21uk

JulieGg said:


> Hi all,
> I'm Julie, husband is Lee and we have two girls, Grace aged 6yrs and Katie, 11 months. We're moving to Paphos at Easter and I'd love to meet some new people with or without kids.


Great to see another family moving out here. My wife and I would gladly meet for a drink/coffee/tea when you arrive


----------



## Jam1ee

*Hi*

Hi. My family and I moved to Cyprus in the summer for me to take up a teaching post. Loving it so far


----------



## Veronica

Welcome to the forum Jamie


----------



## zach21uk

Welcome!


----------



## ROD SAVAGE

Good grief l did it. Opened s thread although looking at it not sure which one
So. Hello. My name is Rod Savage
62 on 6th March. Early retired. coming over as soon as house contracts are exchanged so I expect mid may. I have a 9 mth old Lakeland Terrier *****. I have some concerns whether she'll be ok over there. As I'm on my tod bit concerned. Heard all horror stories re poison etc. Will she be ok?


----------



## ROD SAVAGE

Hello 2nd attempt. My name is Rò? Savage. 62 o March 6th. Coming to Paphos area in May. Will my Lakeland Terrier pup be ok?


----------



## expatme

ROD SAVAGE said:


> Hello 2nd attempt. My name is Rò? Savage. 62 o March 6th. Coming to Paphos area in May. Will my Lakeland Terrier pup be ok?


Those with dogs and cats will soon reply to you Rod. I would say that you and your pet will be fine here. :welcome:


----------



## ROD SAVAGE

I dont suppose I said much about myself. I am Rod Savage. 62 in 3 days and a single man. I was a yoing Paratrooper in the British Army slepong on a flat roof single storey building in Polis when the Turks attacked without warning showering us with red 
hot brass .50 shell cases as he straffed us on the roof. We must have looked a tempting target as he flew over Polis.
beats an alarm clock.
Ah but those tales are for other times. Since then travelled the world. Lived in Oz for around 14yrs. Married twice. Four kids. One boy Dean is married with two of his odwn 90 miles from Cyprus...in Tel Aviv. Two daughters in Brisbane, Queensland, and a faughter and two Grandkids in Ulverston, South Lakes, Cumbria. Home os Stan Laurel of Larel and Hardy fame.
thats it. Life in a nutshell. Done a lot. Seen a lot. Always knew I'd come back to Cyprus. I look forward to seeing some of you, all of you. Some more than others perhaps. I'm an advanced Hypnotherapist.
chin chin for now.
Rod Savage. (Cumbrian)


----------



## Baywatch

ROD SAVAGE said:


> Good grief l did it. Opened s thread although looking at it not sure which one
> So. Hello. My name is Rod Savage
> 62 on 6th March. Early retired. coming over as soon as house contracts are exchanged so I expect mid may. I have a 9 mth old Lakeland Terrier *****. I have some concerns whether she'll be ok over there. As I'm on my tod bit concerned. Heard all horror stories re poison etc. Will she be ok?


Hi Rod! Your dog will be very OK here. The myth about poisoning is widely exaggerated. The poison is mostly meant for rats and other pests. Rare incidents happen when dogs get poisoned by purpose. You have a young dog that can be trained to not pick anything up. We have done so. A muzzle during walks is another option. 

Another thing you have probably heard about is the snakes. One out of ten different species are dangerous for your dog(and for you) but they are rare and most people will never see one.


----------



## Veronica

Hi Rod, welcome to the forum.
As Anders said, your dog will be fine if you are just aware of the possible dangers and teach him not to pick up titbits on the ground when out and keep him out of the long grass and undergrowth in case of snakes.
You can get anti venom kits from the vets to take with you when out in the countryside to administer first aid if the dog is bitten which gives you time to get it to a vet.


----------



## Baywatch

Veronica said:


> Hi Rod, welcome to the forum.
> As Anders said, your dog will be fine if you are just aware of the possible dangers and teach him not to pick up titbits on the ground when out and keep him out of the long grass and undergrowth in case of snakes.
> You can get anti venom kits from the vets to take with you when out in the countryside to administer first aid if the dog is bitten which gives you time to get it to a vet.


You can also get a anti poisoning kit. For the anti venom kit I would say it is very expensive and you need to buy new one every six months


----------



## Jam1ee

We have two dogs, and have been warned about the dangers of Processionary caterpillars. I have seen a couple of nests of these, and they don't look pleasant!


----------



## Baywatch

Jam1ee said:


> We have two dogs, and have been warned about the dangers of Processionary caterpillars. I have seen a couple of nests of these, and they don't look pleasant!


It is one month every year you should look out for them. They nest in pine treas. The problem is that people think that all caterpillars are dangerous and they are not


----------



## ROD SAVAGE

Thank you so much. I'm getting soft in me old age. Thank you.
Rod


----------



## Bobbysparkle

Hello - Dawn and Robbie here, just joined the site today having decided we will come over to Cyprus again in August with a view to relocating in Paphos hopefully January/February 2016. I am a retired police officer, having served my 30 years and looking forward to sunshine and a more relaxed lifestyle! Robbie working in sales/management so he is equally looking to slow down. We were considering a business and hope to get speaking with anyone who has advice and tips. Have started the mountain of research and hope to suss out some long term rental initially. Anyone got tips on good firms to use when shipping out our belongings/furniture etc? Can research but always handy to hear personal recommendations. Would love to hear from any ex coppers too who wouldn't mind helping with my questions! Thanks for reading, look forward to chatting, kind regards, Dawn


----------



## madcow

Hi Dawn and Robbie and welcome .

Sorry I can't help re removals , we got rid of all our possessions when we moved here 4 years ago . Arrived with just a suitcase each , but can say it is the best move we ever made .

I hope your plans go well .


----------



## Bobbysparkle

hiya - thanks so much for your friendly reply and welcome! We are so excited and I am enjoying doing all my research on the computer - even if making me goggleyed!!! Plenty of sites advertising and we might even decide to just go with the suitcase option in the end!! Will see what seems best. Looking forward to coming over in August again - glad you are happy after 4 years, that says it all - good on ya! cheers, maybe catch up one day! Dawn


----------



## Bobbysparkle

hi - I meant to be cheeky and ask if you would mind giving me some tips/information on the following - I do appreciate it takes time and you will probably have lots of your own things to be getting on with - it's just so helpful to get personal recommendation and facts rather than trawling on the faceless internet........I have a list of my research questions, looking to find out average costs for water taxation. electricity, gas, internet, fuel etc - we are hoping to long term rent a 3 bed villa with pool around Paphos area. I have found out about the residents permit, private medical insurance and council tax. I am a retired police officer and I believe the tax is much less so I will save quite a bit there. We are hoping to start a mobile business up - what are the prices of vehicles like? I know the import costs are free because of EU rules but there are excise taxes which are high I think? Just delete this if it is giving you a headache - ha ha, know you will have had all this 4 years ago! Anyhow, nice typing to you - cheers, Dawn


----------



## Veronica

RSS have a very good reputation for being professional and very helpful.
If you decide to ship belongings over it might be worth talking to them.

About Us - RSS LogisticsRSS Logistics


----------



## Baywatch

Bobbysparkle said:


> hi - I meant to be cheeky and ask if you would mind giving me some tips/information on the following - I do appreciate it takes time and you will probably have lots of your own things to be getting on with - it's just so helpful to get personal recommendation and facts rather than trawling on the faceless internet........I have a list of my research questions, looking to find out average costs for water taxation. electricity, gas, internet, fuel etc - we are hoping to long term rent a 3 bed villa with pool around Paphos area. I have found out about the residents permit, private medical insurance and council tax. I am a retired police officer and I believe the tax is much less so I will save quite a bit there. We are hoping to start a mobile business up - what are the prices of vehicles like? I know the import costs are free because of EU rules but there are excise taxes which are high I think? Just delete this if it is giving you a headache - ha ha, know you will have had all this 4 years ago! Anyhow, nice typing to you - cheers, Dawn


Just a question. What kind of mobile business are you planning?


----------



## Bobbysparkle

hi, was wondering if there was scope in a mobile general store - do you know if they exist already - was thinking it might suit elderly or people with mobility issues, or just the convenience of those who like the shop to come to them - keen not to tread on local toes with this one and it was just an idea. Haven't explored it fully regarding permits/licence etc - any information you have gratefully received! I have a police pension each month and keen to do something which doesn't involve working too hard or too many hours!!! best wishes and thanks for chatting


----------



## Cliveann

*Clive and Annie*

Hi,

We have decided to move from Australia ( we hold UK passports) to Cyprus which we have visited on many occasions. We are keen to bring in our car which is 4 years old and we have owned it for 12 months. Any advice from someone who has brought in a car from non-Eu country? We understand that if we bring it in as part of our household goods then there are no taxes or VAT to pay?

Intend renting in Paphos/Limassol/Pissouri areas. Any advice? We arrive 8 June.

Many thanks.


----------



## madcow

For new members , it might be best if you ask any questions in the main forum , this thread is for introductions .


----------



## JoolzB

Hi Just joined the site today after about 12 months of lurking and absorbing loads of information!

My husband is Cypriot and has a lot of family in Cyprus. We are looking forward to moving over permanently in June/July 2016 and I will be retiring at that time. Hubby will be able to continue his UK job working from home in Cyprus and commuting to the UK every 3 months or so.

I will more than likely become a bit of a pest on here as the months go by and questions pop into my brain in the middle of the night lol!

Looking forward to getting to know people on here and I will be extremely grateful for any help and advice from those that have already made the jump. "Things I would have done if I had known...." Sort of things 

Thanks in advance and hello (very excited here) &#55357;&#56860;

Joolz x


----------



## SPECKY

*Hi everyone*

Me and my wife both took early retirement last year after slogging ourselves to death for 45 years in work, with plenty of time on our hands now and the UK weather being like it is we decided that a move abroad would allow us to enjoy some heat and light from that big bright thing that shines in the sky, we have looked into several countries but feel that Cyprus fits our bill, my wife has been over twice on holiday and enjoyed it so we are planing to relocate over later this year, we don't want to rush things so our plan is to rent for a short period until we find a suitable area and property.


----------



## Veronica

SPECKY said:


> Me and my wife both took early retirement last year after slogging ourselves to death for 45 years in work, with plenty of time on our hands now and the UK weather being like it is we decided that a move abroad would allow us to enjoy some heat and light from that big bright thing that shines in the sky, we have looked into several countries but feel that Cyprus fits our bill, my wife has been over twice on holiday and enjoyed it so we are planing to relocate over later this year, we don't want to rush things so our plan is to rent for a short period until we find a suitable area and property.


Hi Specky, welcome to the Cyprus section of the forum
Take some time to look through the threads on here as it will give you a lot of information and an insight into life on this island. Feel free to ask any questions you have once you have perused the forum a bit. You will get a range of answers which should give you a balanced view of life here.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## cansweet

*Hello*

Hello, 
I'm a newbie to the forum, going over to Ayia Napa at beginning of May, staying in Nissi 3 apartments for a fortnight and would love any and all advice. We're both 62, I love running and would like if anyone could tell me what to expect weatherwise. Thanks.


----------



## Veronica

cansweet said:


> Hello,
> I'm a newbie to the forum, going over to Ayia Napa at beginning of May, staying in Nissi 3 apartments for a fortnight and would love any and all advice. We're both 62, I love running and would like if anyone could tell me what to expect weatherwise. Thanks.


The weather in May is ideal. Plenty of sunshine but not too hot and sticky. There might still be the odd very light shower.
At least you are coming before the East coast of the island gets too crazy with all the sun worshippers and lager louts
July and August are unbearably hot over that side, even this side of the island is not pleasant then but the East coast is much hotter.

If you were coming to the Western corner we could give you more information but most of our members for some reason live in the Paphos area.


----------



## Dave & Gem

Hi everyone,

Currently working in Cyprus on a temporary contract which is due to end in 3 weeks.

Been out here a few times, but this time us as a family have decided to take the plunge and move here.
Currently struggling to nail a job. Been let down on a few at the last post, but still fighting strong, lol.

Found a lovely bungalow to rent long term in Erimi, it's just getting that break for work which will allow us to go ahead and make that move.

Any suggestions or pointers, I would be extremely grateful 

Dave & Gem


----------



## expatme

Dave & Gem said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Currently working in Cyprus on a temporary contract which is due to end in 3 weeks.
> 
> Been out here a few times, but this time us as a family have decided to take the plunge and move here.
> Currently struggling to nail a job. Been let down on a few at the last post, but still fighting strong, lol.
> 
> Found a lovely bungalow to rent long term in Erimi, it's just getting that break for work which will allow us to go ahead and make that move.
> 
> Any suggestions or pointers, I would be extremely grateful
> 
> Dave & Gem


Welcome

What type of work are you looking for as this may help others to help you.

Good luck.


----------



## Dave & Gem

expatme said:


> Welcome
> 
> What type of work are you looking for as this may help others to help you.
> 
> Good luck.


I'm currently working as a fuel tanker refueller on aircraft.
Been driving HGV & PSV for over 25 years, although I would like to try something different!
I've been an office manager/PA, worked as a stock controller and housing officer, so have a bit of experience in a few fields.

To be honest, I'm quite happy to do most work, except bar work, just as long as I bring in enough pennies to support my family


----------



## Talagirl

The fact that you have a background in several different types of work is good - not sure if I can name any websites that advertise job vacancies on this forum but a few of them come up if you do a Google Search - Limassol jobs 2015. Hope you get a job in the meantime that can just tide you over until something more suitable comes up.


----------



## Dave & Gem

Talagirl said:


> The fact that you have a background in several different types of work is good - not sure if I can name any websites that advertise job vacancies on this forum but a few of them come up if you do a Google Search - Limassol jobs 2015. Hope you get a job in the meantime that can just tide you over until something more suitable comes up.



Thank you

I've been scouring the net for the last 2 months. I really do not want to go back to the UK. It's so much nicer here. Wish I'd done this when I was last here!!

Always smiling and always hopeful:eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## zach21uk

Dave & Gem said:


> Thank you
> 
> I've been scouring the net for the last 2 months. I really do not want to go back to the UK. It's so much nicer here. Wish I'd done this when I was last here!!
> 
> Always smiling and always hopeful:eyebrows::eyebrows:


Hey Dave,

Found a few driving jobs here under Transportation/Logistics: 

Cyprus Jobs

Also, look here under jobs in cyprus - quite a lot posted every month: Current Job Vacancies in Cyprus and Malta | GRS Recruitment

And of course, Bazaraki: Cyprus classified ads, Jobs & Services,cyprus, jobs, work, services, employment, nicosia, limassol, paphos, pafos, larnaka, larnaca on www.bazaraki.com

Some recruitment agencies:

StaffMatters Recruitment Specialists
Skai Consultancy
Cyprus Recruiter - Jobs and Recruitment Services in Cyprus

Hope some of these help.

Zach


----------



## Dave & Gem

Thank you Zach,

That's very kind of you.

I'll be working my way through that in a minute, just finishing working my way through a job website as we speak!!

Kind regards,
Dave


----------



## Jema2312

Hi everyone I am Jemma, joined last week and thought I would introduce myself  Have been coming out to Paphos for a number of yrs now and my husband and I are seriously considering taking the plunge and moving out with our two children. Lots of research to be done, this forum has a lot of useful info, it's great! 
We are from Northern Ireland and we have both never wanted to stay here, Cyprus seems to be where I want to be so hoping this works out for us as you only live once after all! Maybe get speaking to some of you very soon, Jemma


----------



## JulieGg

Hi Jemma,
Nice to meet you, we've been here three weeks and like it  we live in sea Caves, Paphos and our eldest who's six goes to the international school and seems to like it.
Be lovely to meet you when you come over.
Julie


----------



## zach21uk

Welcome to the site Jema! 

Would be great to see another family move out here. 

Let us know what questions you have and we'd all be glad to answer!

Zach


----------



## Jema2312

Thanks so much for your lovely replies. I have a lot of research to do so I am sure I will have many questions. I really look forward to chatting with u all, thanks again, Jemma


----------



## LuvLeeCyprus

*Arriving Soon*

Greetings All,

I've just registered on the forum today and thought it best If I provide a small introduction.

I'm originally from England however my wife and I departed around 11 years ago and we've been in various countries ever since. Now though we have just bought a property on the island and we are looking forward to moving in real soon.


----------



## zach21uk

Welcome to the site LuvLee. 

Glad to see you are moving to Cyprus and have already bought a property here. May I ask which part of the island you are moving into?

Zach


----------



## LuvLeeCyprus

Hello Zach,

Thanks!

Yes, we bought a house in the Cypriot side of Famagusta


----------



## zach21uk

Ah cool. The vast majority of folks on this forum are from the west side of the island, in Paphos and the surrounding areas. I've seen a few here from Limassol and the occasional from Larnaca. 

There is going to be a meet up in June over here in Paphos, so if you can make it over this way, I'm sure it would be enjoyable to meet you and for you to meet some of us!


----------



## LuvLeeCyprus

Well, lets hope that by me joining from the East coast others will follow?

Would love to make June but unfortunately that's my busiest time at work.

Keep me posted with other events and who knows I may just drop in and say hello.

Lee


----------



## Veronica

Hi LuvLee,

Welcome to the friendliest Cyprus forum
It doesn't matter where you are on the island, discussions are relevant to all the South of the island. It would certainly be nice to have some more members from the Eastern side so maybe you can encourage people to join us
If we get enough members from the East and from Limassol we would happily have the odd meet up in the Limassol area to make it easy for everyone to attend.

Veronica


----------



## pollye

*Newbie*

Hi All,
I'm Polly, a nurse from South West of England. 
Looking to buy a property in Cyprus in a couple of weeks so your input is most welcome. My husband and I will be early retirees but may get bored without something to do. Probably wont be able to move till next year so will be our holiday home first. Looking forward to your advice on what to do, what not to do.


----------



## Veronica

Hi Polly, Welcome to the forum. If you are going to be here on the 6th June why not join us at the forum get together.

Take a look at the link below.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/mouflon/724602-june-meet-up-4.html


----------



## raprog

I second that, Becky found ours and did everything for us......She's great


----------



## pollye

Unfortunately that's the day we leave.:sad:


----------



## Fantom

*New member*

Hi, new to this forum, looking to move to Cyprus with my husband, my parents will also move later on if all goes well.

Hi to all


----------



## PeteandSylv

Fantom said:


> Hi, new to this forum, looking to move to Cyprus with my husband, my parents will also move later on if all goes well.
> 
> Hi to all


Hi and welcome to the forum where you will find lots of information to help your adventure get under way.

Pete


----------



## MrSpadge

Hi folks - just a quicky post to test that my registration was successful. Looking to get a toehold in Cyprus this year with a rental somewhere in the South/West of the island. After many years of visits the place seems like a home from home - we just need to actually set up a home now!

Been lurking around the forums for a few years too, so have absorbed quite a lot of useful info. Will post again as things develop.


----------



## mapa

Welcome to the Forum. Like you we have been reading messages on here for a couple of years and squirreling away info . We are in the final stages of selling our home in the UK and with luck will be starting life in Cyprus in the next month sometime. 

Good luck with your plans.


----------



## Huza

Hi just joined the Cyprus forum as we are retiring to Paphos in Cyprus this year, reading this forum will give us a good insight. British Expat, been working overseas now for the past 35 years of which 25 years has been here based in Oman. My wife's sister and her husband already have house in Emba Paphos. I'm sure there will be lots Q&A and look foreword to it.


----------



## Veronica

Huza said:


> Hi just joined the Cyprus forum as we are retiring to Paphos in Cyprus this year, reading this forum will give us a good insight. British Expat, been working overseas now for the past 35 years of which 25 years has been here based in Oman. My wife's sister and her husband already have house in Emba Paphos. I'm sure there will be lots Q&A and look foreword to it.


Hi, Welcome to the forum. Many expats who have worked and lived in the middle east
retire to Cyprus as they have become used to the heat and down want to return to the UK. I am sure you will meet many like minded people once you get here and of course you already have the advantage of family who live here to guide you over any hurdles.
Feel free to ask any questions you may have but have a good look through the threads on this forum as many questions may have been answered already.

Veronica


----------



## MaiPai

Hi!
We are young couple planing to move to Cyprus to winter season and then see, maybe stay for longer time. But lot of things are still unclear... I am jewelry artist and accessories designer and also work in PR, my hubby is cycling couch and math / IT teacher in schools and university. As you see, we are quite busy. We plan to search for apartment in Paphos area from October 2015 to May. So we will be around... The most urgent issue now is to find job for my hubby. In some school or as private tutor in math (he has master degree in mathematics and space sciences).
Maija (33) and Eduards (35) and originally we are from Latvia.


----------



## dc1459

*Moving to Cyrpus next year*

We live in Reigate Surrey just returned from our 4th trip to Paphos and we have decided to move out next year as I retire
Can anyone tell me if we ship our car out there what happens to the registration number do we keep it or do we have to change it to a Cyprus plate ??


----------



## PeteandSylv

Welcome to the forum and good luck with your move. You should be able to get lots of information here.

Imported cars change to a Cyprus plate when they are registered over here.

Pete


----------



## Tina L

*New member*

Hello
Husband,small dog and I hoping to take plunge and move to to Cyprus when I retire in 2 years. Love villages above Polis area. Currently living in Devon. Have been gaining really useful info from forum. Only concerns are: not being able to take dog on beach or walks off lead, getting dog into country with us as he could not fly alone (attachment issues!) and making friends. Any advice very welcome. Thanks


----------



## Yobo

*New guy*

With all thats going on in Greece I'm think the time is coming that there may be some good deals to be had on a time share or retirement home. Looking at maybe spending Christmas there and taking a little look see. I am twice retired and a HAM radio operator. KD4KOC. Got a lot of reading to do. Also was stationed in Europe in the Army for three tours.


----------



## Yobo

P.S. I plan to live solely on baclava.


----------



## Veronica

Yobo said:


> P.S. I plan to live solely on baclava.


But what has this to do with Cyprus? Cyprus is not part of Greece.


----------



## Peter Ioannou

*I am a new member*

Hi all,
My Name is Peter Ioannou and come from Blackpool England, I am new on this Forum, I used to, be an aircraft engineer at BAE in warton near Blackpool, now I am a manager in a real estate agency based in Limassol and Paphos District! I have been back in Cyprus since 2007 and lived here previously from 1989 to 1997.


----------



## Cath1

Hi, Cath & Den here, planning to move over to Cyprus last in the year, hoping to rent for a year to see if we like it, would welcome any hints/suggestions on medical, transporting cats over, money etc
Thanks
Regards Cath & Den


----------



## Snarplett

Hi Cath & Den, 

Medical services here are pretty good from what I've experienced so far. Not sure about cats from the UK, but we brought our dog in from Dubai and it was a painless process. You'll need to inform the LCA airport on your flight details so that the vet is available. Cost of living in general is reasonable... depending on what you're after. 

Cheers,
Snap


----------



## Veronica

Cath1 said:


> Hi, Cath & Den here, planning to move over to Cyprus last in the year, hoping to rent for a year to see if we like it, would welcome any hints/suggestions on medical, transporting cats over, money etc
> Thanks
> Regards Cath & Den


Please stick to your other thread for asking questions. This thread is for introducing yourselves only. Asking for advice here will take the thread off topic.
Thanks


----------



## Slapperno1

Hi my name is nikki currently living in Scotland own a wee house in kissonegra and hoping to finally move out in late 2016 , hundreds of questions to ask but I promise I will do it slowly .


----------



## Veronica

Slapperno1 said:


> Hi my name is nikki currently living in Scotland own a wee house in kissonegra and hoping to finally move out in late 2016 , hundreds of questions to ask but I promise I will do it slowly .


welcome Nikki.

Takes some time to read some of the threads which will probably answer some of your questions andmaybe lead to other questions you want to ask.


----------



## madcow

Welcome Nikki , like the user name .

We have lived here 5 years now and can highly recommend it , I hope you like it when you move over full time .


----------



## deltaflyeruk

Hello all 

I thought it would be a good time to introduce myself as I have been lurking here for 3 or 4 years! collecting information and tips.

My name is Paul, I'm 33 years old, been with my partner for 11 years and we live few miles from Cambridge.

I have been to Cyprus 8 times between 1999 and 2009 mainly to Limassol but my partner prefers Greece as he has been there before so we decided to go to Greece and her Islands like Zante, Kefalonia and this year to Santorini which was amazing! and next year to Crete and Kalamata in the Peloponnese. We love the food, the scenery, the history and the way of life.

We decided we would love to move there one year to Athens, Crete or Kalamata so I decided to start looking into it and joined here looking on the Greek forums collecting information and tips and popping into the Cypriot forums every now-and-then  we even bought the Rosetta Stone language learning software only to be told I was saying words wrong when I knew I wasn't! I promise!  waste of £100 that was! so will find a school that teaches Greek there! Looking to move there 2017-2020 with £40-45k so it will last a year while we search for a job as it would be difficult to do it from here and buy a car and rented property. 

Then Greece started having problems and thought it best not to move there just yet! I saw that Cyprus was on the up at the moment like over a million visitors in the first 6 months? and the banks were on the mend.. slowly! and the economy was getting stronger and heard positive things were happening between the North and the South, hope this is true! so I said that Cyprus would be a great place to live as we could still learn the language and see if it is for us (have to give it a go so we know) and move to Greece when she picks herself up which Greece will do eventually but my partner still unsure as he thinks the North still could try something cheeky, bless him.. but now I have started searching about Cyprus as I know Cyprus well-ish and especially Limassol and found loads of tips here but some are old threads and sure things have changed so I would like to post few threads as I have loads of questions and hope you guys could help me out?  still looking to move 2017-2020 but with less savings.

Thanks


----------



## PeteandSylv

deltaflyeruk said:


> Hello all
> 
> I thought it would be a good time to introduce myself as I have been lurking here for 3 or 4 years! collecting information and tips.
> 
> My name is Paul, I'm 33 years old, been with my partner for 11 years and we live few miles from Cambridge.
> 
> I have been to Cyprus 8 times between 1999 and 2009 mainly to Limassol but my partner prefers Greece as he has been there before so we decided to go to Greece and her Islands like Zante, Kefalonia and this year to Santorini which was amazing! and next year to Crete and Kalamata in the Peloponnese. We love the food, the scenery, the history and the way of life.
> 
> We decided we would love to move there one year to Athens, Crete or Kalamata so I decided to start looking into it and joined here looking on the Greek forums collecting information and tips and popping into the Cypriot forums every now-and-then  we even bought the Rosetta Stone language learning software only to be told I was saying words wrong when I knew I wasn't! I promise!  waste of £100 that was! so will find a school that teaches Greek there! Looking to move there 2017-2020 with £40-45k so it will last a year while we search for a job as it would be difficult to do it from here and buy a car and rented property.
> 
> Then Greece started having problems and thought it best not to move there just yet! I saw that Cyprus was on the up at the moment like over a million visitors in the first 6 months? and the banks were on the mend.. slowly! and the economy was getting stronger and heard positive things were happening between the North and the South, hope this is true! so I said that Cyprus would be a great place to live as we could still learn the language and see if it is for us (have to give it a go so we know) and move to Greece when she picks herself up which Greece will do eventually but my partner still unsure as he thinks the North still could try something cheeky, bless him.. but now I have started searching about Cyprus as I know Cyprus well-ish and especially Limassol and found loads of tips here but some are old threads and sure things have changed so I would like to post few threads as I have loads of questions and hope you guys could help me out?  still looking to move 2017-2020 but with less savings.
> 
> Thanks


Welcome and congratulations on your self-promotion from lurker!

I think your assessment of Cyprus is a good one and while the place still has a large whinging ex-pat population there are many of us that can see the changes that are slowly and wisely being made particularly those on order from the Troika. That is not to say that Cyprus has removed all it's daft ways and procedures but the last change of government and President has not only hosted improvements but encouraged a change in attitude.

My view is also reasonably optimistic that some form of reintegration with the North will take place but it may be some time yet. Meanwhile we will see elements of integration such as telephone, electricity and possibly water supply occurring while the politicians continue jostling. I feel there is no fear of any hostility from the North. Any thoughts along this line would be of hostility from Turkey and again I think the risk of this lies between total minimal and none.

Good luck with the language and don't forget that Cypriot is different from Greek and that you will find regionalised accents and idioms here just as you do in the UK in English.

You seem to have formed sensible plans for yourselves so formulate your questions and ask away.

Good luck with your adventure.

Pete


----------



## Veronica

Welcome Paul,
I see you have been lurking since 2010 so you have probably already been through many ofthe thread here and will have a lot of information already.
Feel free to ask for advice on any of the threads or start your own thread to help you to plan for the move.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## deltaflyeruk

Thank you Pete and Veronica for your great advice.

I did know about the Greek and Cypriot language is slightly different as I have asked a Cypriot friend that question  and thanks Pete, I hope I pick up the language quickly! I have seen some threads that say there is an International school that does classes so will look into that closer to moving there.. but we are thinking on living in Limassol but Paphos seems to have more to offer so we will see closer to the time 

I have been through some threads and have a notepad with information I have found useful but like most countries they could change a few things before we move.

So for now I might demote myself again to lurker and start asking questions a year or 2 before we move there.

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## MelCaruso

Hello everyone! Me and my husband are currently in Yorkshire and we are planning our move to either Limmasol/protoras/Larnaca areas in Cyprus in March 2016! We came back from our honeymoon three weeks ago and we fell in love with the country! We have two dogs and are contemplating driving to save money on pet exportation and car container costs! We are really very excited and any advice you have on becoming an expat would be fab! We plan to rent not buy, my husband will find a job via a UK Cyprus based company before we come & I want to look while I'm out there xxx


----------



## Sunshineshirl01

Hello
We are Shirley & Roger, we are retiring to Paphos area on 7th November this year. 
We have found this site very, very helpful.
Look forward to hopefully meeting up with some of you in the very near future.


----------



## Baywatch

Sunshineshirl01 said:


> Hello
> We are Shirley & Roger, we are retiring to Paphos area on 7th November this year.
> We have found this site very, very helpful.
> Look forward to hopefully meeting up with some of you in the very near future.


Welcome to the forum and welcome to Cyprus!


----------



## smithy1

Hi. The Smiths are Mike, Ben and 3 king Charles cavalier dogs. We are are hoping to move out to Paphos in the next year or two and am sure this site will answer lots of questions that we have


----------



## smithy1

Hi. Does anybody know if my husbands coach licence valid in Paphos. He will be hoping to get a job as a Coach driver when we move out, any help and advice would be welcome.


----------



## KatarinaC

Hello to all of you here!
Hope that you don't mind me posting here since we are not for UK..and by we I am talking about my husband and 3 boys...we are from Croatia.
Husband works here for almost 2 years here and me and boys have finnaly got here a month ago.

Wish you all a nice day....and I have to apologize in advance for misspelings but English is not my first language.


----------



## Baywatch

KatarinaC said:


> Hello to all of you here!
> Hope that you don't mind me posting here since we are not for UK..and by we I am talking about my husband and 3 boys...we are from Croatia.
> Husband works here for almost 2 years here and me and boys have finnaly got here a month ago.
> 
> Wish you all a nice day....and I have to apologize in advance for misspelings but English is not my first language.


Hi!
Nothing say that you should be a Brit to be member here.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Veronica

Welcome Katarina,
This forum is for expats no matter where they are from. 

Take a look at some of the active threads in the main discussion area and feel free to ask any questions and join in the discussions.


----------



## zach21uk

KatarinaC said:


> Hello to all of you here!
> Hope that you don't mind me posting here since we are not for UK..and by we I am talking about my husband and 3 boys...we are from Croatia.
> Husband works here for almost 2 years here and me and boys have finnaly got here a month ago.
> 
> Wish you all a nice day....and I have to apologize in advance for misspelings but English is not my first language.




Welcome to Cyprus. Its nice to see you here, especially as you as from the Balkans. While I am from england originally, I was living in Serbia/Bosnia for 6 years so its always lovely when I meet people here in Cyprus from the Balkans. Especially if it means I can practice my Serbo-Croatian!

Hope to see you soon. 

Zach


----------



## Billington

Evening all, newbies here just researching everything into moving out to Cyprus.
We think we know what we want, its just where etc....
Not looking for work, just to enjoy life and meet people.
Specific info on internet and satellite tv would be helpful please. How to arrange, costs etc.
Any info on laws, rules, do's and dont's etc....gratefully received.
Look fwd to talking to you


----------



## KatarinaC

Thank you Veronica, baywatch and Zack!

It's good to be here!


----------



## Veronica

Billington said:


> Evening all, newbies here just researching everything into moving out to Cyprus.
> We think we know what we want, its just where etc....
> Not looking for work, just to enjoy life and meet people.
> Specific info on internet and satellite tv would be helpful please. How to arrange, costs etc.
> Any info on laws, rules, do's and dont's etc....gratefully received.
> Look fwd to talking to you


Hi Billington, welcome to the forum.
If you read some of the threads on the forum you will see that many questions you have will already have been asked and answered. 
If you read them I am sure they will lead to more questions which we will be happy to answer to the best of our abilites.

Veronica


----------



## Pritch1975

Hello,

I am recently returned from a three week holiday in Paphos, an area my wife and I have both fallen in love with. We first visited last summer and loved it so much we returned there this year to get married at Geriskipou. We're looking at moving out there permanently and we're currently doing our research, hence me joining this forum. I haven't had time to peruse the forums properly yet so I won't pester with questions but wanted to say hello!

We're hoping to move and work in the Paphos area. My wife is a teacher and I work in management in I.T. but if one or the other of us can find work in our field then the other one will happily wait tables to get a foot on the ladder. 

We'll hopefully be visiting Paphos again in October and February to start meeting people and finding out what it's like to be there out of season. I'm hoping to meet with some local expats in Paphos and wondered if there were any specific bars or maybe clubs where I could find some friendly people willing to chat. I'll buy the drinks! 

Ian & Di


----------



## Veronica

Hi Ian and Di, Welcome to the forum.
Feel free to ask any questions you have on the main discussion threads.
I am sure that when you have a date for coming over next people will be happy to meet with you to give you the benefit of their experience.


----------



## Lisam0036

Hi, my name is Lisa. After many years of talking about it we have decided it's now or never and are looking to move to Cyprus after Christmas with my partner and our 2 children 16 & 7. However that's about as far as we have gone with our decision making????! We are currently trying to find my partner work as he does kitchen/bedroom fitting but can also do any handiwork. Am hoping that if something comes up then that will determine whereabouts we will live! Would u say this is the best way? Or just come over and find work as u go? Any suggestions or advice very very gratefully received. 
Thanks
X


----------



## dc1459

Hi Lisa
We are moving out to Cyprus to live in April next year but plan to rent first as it is very cheap to rent we are looking at living in Peyia near Coral Bay
But we are retiring young at the age of 52 my wife and I


----------



## jfn25

Hi Dave we are looking at coming over early 2016 how did you search for work go I also have HGV 1 with 30 years in construction ranging from plant operator to Contracts manager,Coupled with 20 years part time police, I will also be looking for work and like you not bar work I had been thinking of offering handyman services to the expat community


----------



## expatme

Those who are fit and have the ability WILL find some form of work here. The building industry is now getting back on track. A good DIY person can also find odd jobs. Good Luck


----------



## Katya441732

Hello everyone,
I'm moving to paphos with my fiancé early next year for a years break from the UK but hoping we will stay longer. We have two friends living there already but I'm just wondering if there are any good ways to meet people and make friends? Any social groups or classes I could attend to make some friends? I'm 33 and my partner is 32. Really looking forward to coming out there!
Thanks all xx


----------



## Debs17

*Hi!*

Due to move over to North Cyprus shortly and looking forward to reading about life in Cyprus on this forum!

Debs17


----------



## PeteandSylv

Debs17 said:


> Due to move over to North Cyprus shortly and looking forward to reading about life in Cyprus on this forum!
> 
> Debs17


You're gonna be disappointed.

This forum is for the Republic of Cyprus not the illegally occupied North of Cyprus.

Nevertheless good luck on your move.

Pete


----------



## georgiangel

Hi everybody...enjoy


----------



## 66Countries

Hiya, I'm Stefanos, Currently living in Dubai but I am from Cyprus, I'm also half Welsh. Feel free to ask me for help for your transition to Cyprus. See ya around.


----------



## Finlux

*Countdown to Cyprus*

We are both (my wife and I) in our early 60's and planning to move to Cyprus by renting our property here and renting there. We are looking at 2017 for a move and so I now want to get as much information about moving to Cyprus as possible. We did live there for 3 years with the RAF so we have a pretty good idea of what to expect there, but all the paperwork was looked after for us by the RAF so I need to start somewhere and this forum looks ideal to pick up lots of current information and to get some serious planning in.


----------



## mrkharrison

*Getting Nearer*

Hi,
We are Keith and Kay from Derbyshire, soon to be Lofos, Tala. We have secured a Villa from March next year, and are in Cyprus for the whole of March to receive our UK house contents, prior to moving in April. We have decided to rent for at least 2 years, leaving our UK house rented to friends. Both taking early retirement and looking forward to the Cypriot lifestyle. We have been visiting Cyprus for 15 years, and always feel we are "Home", when we arrive. We have found loads of help on here, but sure we will need more. Any help from early retirees (under 60, and UK pension at 65) would be really helpful. 

Keith and Kaylane:


----------



## JDC1966

Morning Everybody,

I am new to the forum and thought I would introduce myself. We have been coming to Papho/ Peyia area for a number of years now trying to find the ideal location for our place that we can use for many holidays and then start the transition to full time life there. We live in St Ives, Cambridgeshire currently.

So we have just come back from 2 weeks in Peyia and have purchased a villa in Kissonerga that we loved. We didn't feel Peyia was right for us except for the fantastic views. It is going through legals at the moment so I am sure I will have lots of questions as we go along. Like decorators, handymen, AC installers, furniture etc.

I look forward to using the forum and getting to know you all. Please let me know if there is anything I can do to answer any questions that I can help with.

All the best 

John


----------



## Finlux

*where do I start*



66Countries said:


> Hiya, I'm Stefanos, Currently living in Dubai but I am from Cyprus, I'm also half Welsh. Feel free to ask me for help for your transition to Cyprus. See ya around.


 Hi Stefanos my name is Bill and I am just wondering where the best place to start re paperwork (cypriot side) is please??

Cheers


----------



## shahzaib100

*My Introduction*

Hi All,

My Name is Shahzaib. I am new to this forum and willing to migrate to australia. One thing I would like to know, How to post a thread in other category as I cant see New thread option any where.


----------



## PeteandSylv

shahzaib100 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My Name is Shahzaib. I am new to this forum and willing to migrate to australia. One thing I would like to know, How to post a thread in other category as I cant see New thread option any where.


Why not go to the Australia forum by clicking on the *Expat Country Forums* button at the top of the page and selecting the correct drop-down item then pressing the *Post a New Thread* button on the thread index page?

Ta ta

Pete


----------



## shahzaib100

Thank you dear friend. I have started posting there now.


----------



## GSmith

Hi All, I've been in Cyprus for almost 12 years and just found this site. (moderated)and i'm heavily involved with the Cyprus Dragon Boat Assoiciation. I'm also a waterskier, wakeboarder, snowboarder, cyclist and have been known to do a bit of running. Lately Dragon Boat Racing has been taking up most of my free time, If anyone fancies joining a Dragon Boat Team, give me a shout.


----------



## bikemedic

Hi All, just to introduce ourselves, we are Tony and Margaret over from Brackley in the UK. I (Tony) am currently working as an EMT with Phoenix Ambulance Service in Paphos. We are over for 12 months to see if it works out as we have hoped! Difficult leaving family behind but after running a Care business in the UK for 15 years and being on-call 24/7/365 we feel we deserve a bit of Sun!!
Hope to read up on many of the pitfalls in Ex-Pat land (and so avoid at least some of them!) and maybe post any queries we have.

Cheers!

Tony + Margaret


----------



## GSmith

Hi Tony & Margaret, welcome to Cyprus. I've known John T for many years, very nice bloke. Best wishes for your move.
Garry


----------



## Juke2810

Can anyone recommend a long term car lease company in Paphos or near.Looking for a 4 month lease with a reputable company at a good price..:sunglasses:


----------



## Juke2810

Welcome Tony & Margaret.We too are moving to Paphos in December Initially for just 4 months.We can highly recommend Green Hills restaurant also troodos mountains are just breathtaking...enjoy your new adventure.


----------



## Fantom

*Roll on January2016*

Myself and my husband have finally decided that we will be moving too Paphos in January 2016, my retired parents and our 2 dogs, will be moving over a few months later. It's going to be quite daunting but we're very excited, we will both be looking for work and somewhere to rent for a while until deciding on buying. Although I'm very excited I will be very sad to leave the UK as I will be leaving behind my grown children and grand children, but they're excited for us and the holidays they will get 😂


----------



## wizard4

Welcome to the forum Tony and Margaret, you will certainly find many of the answers to your questions here.

Cheers

Ray


----------



## bikemedic

Thanks to all for the nice welcome...we have already found a problem (!) so have posted our query on the WiFi thread.
M+T


----------



## billsun

My first post as I only joined this morning. I will be coming over from the UK in February for an initial look with a view to moving in October time. Would you suggest I rent first before buying? From what I have seen on the internet, Paphos area seems to be my preferred location - maybe Polis. I am a retired divorced man with no great desire to party or sit in the sun all day. Any thoughs


----------



## GSmith

Hi Billsun, welcome to the forum.

Difinately rent before you buy. You may well find thet you don't like Paphos or Cyprus after a while and you'll be free to move on. I guess because you are retired you are of a certain age and you should really ask yourself whether you want to plugh all your cash into a property in a foreign land which can be difficult to pass onto your children or beneficiaries.

If you don't fancy sitting on a beach or partying, there are other things to do but maybe paphos isn't necessarily the right place for you. I travelled to Cyprus for a few years before moving here in 2004 and had already decided that Limassol was the place for me, central, between 2 airpots, access to the sea, the mountains. Best thing to do is come here for a longer time and suck it and see. If you come wintertime you should be able to rent fairly short term. 

Good luck.


----------



## PeteandSylv

Hi Billsun and welcome.

You might like to think about a similar process to our first investigation of Cyprus when we came over for 2 weeks landing in Larnaca and staying on that side of the island for a week until moving to the Paphos side. We hired a car for the trip and stayed in hotels cheaply. We also contacted many estate agents who showed us around the different areas of the island and enabled us to see the different types of housing.

We chose and moved to the Paphos side but this was a personal choice and I think you are best seeing the different areas to make your own choice.

We did buy our home from one of the estate agents that showed us around but since the financial crisis circumstances have changed and if we were coming out now we would definitely rent, at least initially until established.

I note you are coming to look in February which is usually the worst winter month so you won't see Cyprus at it's lovely best but you will be able to gauge how cold properties can get. Bring an umbrella!

Good luck,

Pete


----------



## billsun

Thank you for your welcome. Just to say have visited Cyprus before but as a visitor in the summer which is why I picked February to visit again as it's the worse month. Not sure the comment about the difficulty of passing on my worldly wealth to my children when I slip off the dish however it seems that renting seems the way to go altho' I am reluctant as it appears wasted money. 5 to 600euros pm x 6months is an awful lot of cash down the drain.
One thing that does concern me is regarding Brexit. If the UK does decide to leave (and today's papers are reporting this is a more than 50/50 chance) then how do you think it will affect the UK state pension?


----------



## GSmith

billsun said:


> Thank you for your welcome. Just to say have visited Cyprus before but as a visitor in the summer which is why I picked February to visit again as it's the worse month. Not sure the comment about the difficulty of passing on my worldly wealth to my children when I slip off the dish however it seems that renting seems the way to go altho' I am reluctant as it appears wasted money. 5 to 600euros pm x 6months is an awful lot of cash down the drain.
> One thing that does concern me is regarding Brexit. If the UK does decide to leave (and today's papers are reporting this is a more than 50/50 chance) then how do you think it will affect the UK state pension?


February can be a miserable month but if you are a skier, you may also get some slopetime in. In the grand scheme of things, €5-600pm (£360 to £430) is pretty reasonable and at the moment that will buy you a lot. The ability to walk away at a months notice will seem pretty attractive to some readers of this forum.

I don't know how a Brexit will affect UK SRP (and nobody does) but tthat could well be another rreason not to buy property here.

Best way to decide is look at a property you want to buy / rent and compare the price/rent against one another, add in some maintenance, some transfer taxes and 5% commission plus legal fees if you have to sell and then do the maths

Bottom line, if you have UK property, rent it out and pay the rent in Cyprus with the income. If you've enough cash to buy a property here, invest it and pay the rent from the income. If you'll need to buy here with a mortgage, don't bother. 

.


----------



## billsun

GSmith said:


> February can be a miserable month but if you are a skier, you may also get some slopetime in. In the grand scheme of things, €5-600pm (£360 to £430) is pretty reasonable and at the moment that will buy you a lot. The ability to walk away at a months notice will seem pretty attractive to some readers of this forum.
> 
> I don't know how a Brexit will affect UK SRP (and nobody does) but tthat could well be another rreason not to buy property here.
> 
> Best way to decide is look at a property you want to buy / rent and compare the price/rent against one another, add in some maintenance, some transfer taxes and 5% commission plus legal fees if you have to sell and then do the maths
> 
> Bottom line, if you have UK property, rent it out and pay the rent in Cyprus with the income. If you've enough cash to buy a property here, invest it and pay the rent from the income. If you'll need to buy here with a mortgage, don't bother.
> 
> .


Thanks GSmith for your input. I do not have a property to sell as I have already done that (divorce reasons) but I have more than enough capital to buy or rent from the income plus two pension incomes so financially I feel reasonably secure. Just one question: what is the 5% commission for? Sorry two - anyway of getting the euro sign on my UK keyboard


----------



## GSmith

*Billsun*



billsun said:


> Thanks GSmith for your input. I do not have a property to sell as I have already done that (divorce reasons) but I have more than enough capital to buy or rent from the income plus two pension incomes so financially I feel reasonably secure. Just one question: what is the 5% commission for? Sorry two - anyway of getting the euro sign on my UK keyboard


Hi Bill, quick answer, just off to Paphos myself for meetings. The 5% commission is what estate agents typically charge for property sales here in Cyprus. This obviously wouldn't be your concern on purchase (although that cash comes from somewhere obviously) but on disposal, the same applies. to get a € sign, ctr alt $

There has been an interesting development here in Cyprus and as a non domiciled resident of Cyprus you will not be liable to Special Contribution for Defence which is the l
tax levied on savings income in Cyprus (dividends, interest) so you will benefit from a potential 17% savings on dividends and 30% on interest which will help towards the rent either short or long term.

Hi ho, off to work!

Garry


----------



## GSmith

Hi again Billsun

If you send me a PM, I can send you a tax guide to Cyprus and details of how to inform UK IR that you are leaving UK. From a UK tax point of view, it's important that you leave the UK at the right time.

Garry


----------



## billsun

Hi Garry
Apparently I can't send you an email as I, as a new boy, haven't got that facility yet or at least that's what it say in the FAQs page. When I do - I will


----------



## billsun

Garry
It's Bill BTW


----------



## Veronica

Folks can we please keep this thread for introductions and do questions and advice on separate threads.

Thanks


----------



## billsun

Well it seems you and I Garry have got our wrists slapped. At what point we carry on a conversation onto a new thread is a mystery to me - but perhaps I'm thick


----------



## Veronica

No you havn't got your wrists slapped at all. Just a polite request from me to keep this thread from going too much off topic.

Anyway I see you have already started a new thread


----------



## Cyprus Celebrant

We are planning to move to Cyprus early next year, and wonder if it would be possible for someone to give us a guideline to the cost of living... There will just be the two of us living in a three bed villa.. It would be helpful for a rough idea of the cost of eletricity, running/buying a car and food? A big ask I know, and very very vague - but any advice will be gratefully received.. Thank you


----------



## GSmith

Welcome to the Forum, I think you will need to ask this in the general discussions section.

Garry


----------



## PeteandSylv

Cyprus Celebrant said:


> We are planning to move to Cyprus early next year, and wonder if it would be possible for someone to give us a guideline to the cost of living... There will just be the two of us living in a three bed villa.. It would be helpful for a rough idea of the cost of eletricity, running/buying a car and food? A big ask I know, and very very vague - but any advice will be gratefully received.. Thank you


Hallo and welcome.

Can I suggest you look through some of the older threads where this topic has been discussed and you will find more information?

In general we found that our bottom line cost of living was around the same as the UK for the first 2 or 3 years we lived here. I'm not up to date with the UK costs now so this may have changed and of course the exchange rate has vastly improved. There is no way to get a definitive costing as it very much depends on your lifestyle. That is why some are bound to tell you it costs more while others say it's much cheaper.

Pete


----------



## Talagirl

I think this is the most recent thread 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/cyprus-expat-forum-expats-living-cyprus/836953-cost-living.html


----------



## andy2812

Hello to one and all,

I am Andy from Sheffield an early retiree I have been in Cyprus since the end of November justdiscussionsto my fourth week.

I am a resident of Episkopi which is near Akrotiri, I have been visiting the island for many years and more recently the last five years to this area which I personally like.

I have been following the forum for sometime now, the information discussions and assistance has been invaluable, the information has assisted me to make my mind up to give it a go.

I am single I am here on my own I was in the police for 30 years. I am a blade, so i will involve myself in the tyke discussions. I would obviously like to chat to any ex police.

I have found the last week difficult I suppose we all suffer at one time or another from the adjustment and the questioning am I doing the right thing, I believe I am but just need to chat with people.

I have sold up back in the UK divorce reasons, so I do intend to do all I can to adjust and settle, I wabt to gather friends and acquaintances as soon as possible, the time of year does not help.

I will be attending the next gsthering if at all possible to pick peoples minds.

I am 56 so relatively young, I will need to find something to keep me occupied apart from visiting the pub, I dont particularly need to work for finance reasons but more so to make friends.

so I am hoping I will contribute to the discussion forum and I will have questions, the forum is without doubt the way forward for anyone looking to move. Thanks again.


----------



## Baywatch

andy2812 said:


> Hello to one and all,
> 
> I am Andy from Sheffield an early retiree I have been in Cyprus since the end of November justdiscussionsto my fourth week.
> 
> I am a resident of Episkopi which is near Akrotiri, I have been visiting the island for many years and more recently the last five years to this area which I personally like.
> 
> I have been following the forum for sometime now, the information discussions and assistance has been invaluable, the information has assisted me to make my mind up to give it a go.
> 
> I am single I am here on my own I was in the police for 30 years. I am a blade, so i will involve myself in the tyke discussions. I would obviously like to chat to any ex police.
> 
> I have found the last week difficult I suppose we all suffer at one time or another from the adjustment and the questioning am I doing the right thing, I believe I am but just need to chat with people.
> 
> I have sold up back in the UK divorce reasons, so I do intend to do all I can to adjust and settle, I wabt to gather friends and acquaintances as soon as possible, the time of year does not help.
> 
> I will be attending the next gsthering if at all possible to pick peoples minds.
> 
> I am 56 so relatively young, I will need to find something to keep me occupied apart from visiting the pub, I dont particularly need to work for finance reasons but more so to make friends.
> 
> so I am hoping I will contribute to the discussion forum and I will have questions, the forum is without doubt the way forward for anyone looking to move. Thanks again.


Welcome to the forum. You will soon find friends here, there is even a Tyke group here. I can imagine Episkopi has not that many expats, but more servicemen. But ask on and you will soon find people to socialize with. I think here is some former policemen, and some army

You will soon adjust to the Cyprus way of life, don't worry


----------



## andy2812

Thank you hope so, suppose everyone has gone through this period, looking forward to the journey and adventure anyway.


----------



## Geordiehandbag

*Taking the Plunge*

Hi, just registered on this site today - so much information, it's great. My husband works for a company who have their head office in Nicosia and they would like him to move out there. We are seriously interested but there are many things we have to consider - will we be able to rent our house in the UK, will we find a good school for our 14 year old son and will our little dog cope with the move. Lots of things to think about over the coming months!


----------



## Veronica

Hi, welcome to the forum.
Feel free to ask any questions you may have on the forum.


----------



## GSmith

Hi

Welcome, there is lots for kids to do here but I realise that 14 is an awkward age to move educationally and emotionally. There are good schools and the dog should cope well.

Employment is one of the major factors but it sounds like you have that one covered. I'd consider living outside Nicosia personally (make hubby drive) as Nicosia is damned hgot in summer compared to the seaside locations.


----------



## GSmith

andy2812 said:


> Hello to one and all,
> 
> I am Andy from Sheffield an early retiree I have been in Cyprus since the end of November justdiscussionsto my fourth week.
> 
> I am a resident of Episkopi which is near Akrotiri, I have been visiting the island for many years and more recently the last five years to this area which I personally like.
> 
> I have been following the forum for sometime now, the information discussions and assistance has been invaluable, the information has assisted me to make my mind up to give it a go.
> 
> I am single I am here on my own I was in the police for 30 years. I am a blade, so i will involve myself in the tyke discussions. I would obviously like to chat to any ex police.
> 
> I have found the last week difficult I suppose we all suffer at one time or another from the adjustment and the questioning am I doing the right thing, I believe I am but just need to chat with people.
> 
> I have sold up back in the UK divorce reasons, so I do intend to do all I can to adjust and settle, I wabt to gather friends and acquaintances as soon as possible, the time of year does not help.
> 
> I will be attending the next gsthering if at all possible to pick peoples minds.
> 
> I am 56 so relatively young, I will need to find something to keep me occupied apart from visiting the pub, I dont particularly need to work for finance reasons but more so to make friends.
> 
> so I am hoping I will contribute to the discussion forum and I will have questions, the forum is without doubt the way forward for anyone looking to move. Thanks again.


Hi Andy

There are lots of expats in and around the Episkopi/Kolossi/ Erimi area, many of them ex forces or similar. There are many civillians that work on the bases too boith Brits and Cypriots. I live not far from you in Trachoni and I've been here a while living in the area. Feel free to pick my brains by PM if you like.


----------



## ac517456

Veronica said:


> This thread is for new members to introduce themselves. Tell us a little bit about yourself.
> Welcome to the forum


Hi I'm Russ and will be 70 next year and on my own. I will retire March 2016 ish and, having spent 3 years in Limassol with the military in the early 70's am looking to move so hopefully as I ask questions in the future some kind person will look kindly on my naivety and attempt to help me out. Stumbled across the site looking for information to looking forward to hearing from anyone. Kind Regards. Russ


----------



## Baywatch

ac517456 said:


> Hi I'm Russ and will be 70 next year and on my own. I will retire March 2016 ish and, having spent 3 years in Limassol with the military in the early 70's am looking to move so hopefully as I ask questions in the future some kind person will look kindly on my naivety and attempt to help me out. Stumbled across the site looking for information to looking forward to hearing from anyone. Kind Regards. Russ


Welcome to the forum. Spend some time reading thru old threads. Many answers can be found there. If not, we are here to answer. Dont ask the questions in this thread, perhaps they are not seen


----------



## ac517456

I will thank you for the advice.


----------



## Georgi girl

*New to the site*



Veronica said:


> This thread is for new members to introduce themselves. Tell us a little bit about yourself.
> Welcome to the forum



Happy New Year to everyone!

I have been visiting the forum for over a year as I plan to retire to Cyprus with my partner of 28 years, Andreas.
We still have about 18 months before we will be joining you all in Cyprus as I won't be retiring until March 2017. 
I currently work for a blind charity in the Black Country as Hospitality Manager and Andreas no longer works due to ill health.
So in the interim period I will be visiting the site to gain all your invaluable help prior to our move.
We will be living close to family in Paralimni/Sortira area.
We are visiting over the Greek Easter so if you are in the area, would love to make contact with expat groups locally.
Thank you


----------



## Zarc

*Hello*

Just joined this forum today. I have been living in Cyprus now for 11 years so hope to be able to help and gain a lot from this forum.


----------



## Ali_G999

Hello everyone

I'm Alison - my hubby, 2 kids & I are hoping to be able to buy a holiday home in Paphos area this year. We have a very modest budget but have my fingers crossed that we may be able to get our little slice of paradise. Our long term aim is to move over permanently once we retire.

I'd be keen to hear of any hints/tips you can give us. Equally if you know of any flats or agents you could recommend then please get in touch.

Hoping to pop over & maybe get the chance to meet some of you in our quest.

Alison 😎


----------



## Worldwanderer

Hey, I am an expat of sorts, Dual Citizenship; British (Scottish!) and Israeli, moved to Israel 4 years ago now looking to buy a villa/ Bungalow in the Paphos region but in the rural mountains! I have 5 pedigree mini Dachshunds, hence why I need land and space.. My question, Does anyone know of a place that sells Motor Caravans/ or a hook and tow Caravan in Cyprus??? I have searched the Internet but NO straight forward answers! I am flying out next week to look at properties, as I have frequently moved around I am not daunted by the move and have done heaps of research, (especially the will making and title deeds stuff wow that was a shocker re immovable property not automatically going to your next of kin! And the probate involved, careful research needed here and good Trustworthy lawyers advice; Any recommendations welcome!) but it's great to have so much advice on here as I have many 
questions.. But just wanted to connect first. I love living in the Middle East, even if the beuracracy is terrible. ;-)


----------



## Worldwanderer

Zarc said:


> Just joined this forum today. I have been living in Cyprus now for 11 years so hope to be able to help and gain a lot from this forum.


Hey, That's great an experienced Islander! Do you know anywhere that sells motor caravans or hook up caravans?? See post below where I introduce myself!! ???


----------



## paulifos

Hello all,myself and good wife are looking to invest in a nice 2 bedroom apt/townhouse....mainly to use as a holiday home as and when we retire!

We spent a week looking around Tala/peyia last month,but to no avail.

We are heading back out 8th march for another week of property hunting!


paul/lisa foster


----------



## rwilson

*Hello hello*

Hello all, i'm new here. Just moved to Limassol and found this forum


----------



## GSmith

Welcome to Cyprus. I'm based in Limassol and (in my opinion) you moved to the right town.

Garry


----------



## Puffik

*Agreed*



GSmith said:


> Welcome to Cyprus. I'm based in Limassol and (in my opinion) you moved to the right town.
> 
> Garry


Agree there. And for those who feel the need Nicosia is only about an hour away, depending which part of Limassol one is in....


----------



## daveandjoan

*Retirement planning*

Hello All My wife Joan and I (Dave) are in the process of planning our retirement to Cyprus Joan has already retired but I am plodding away here in Scotland our plan is to get out there next year ,but so much to do ,fortunately we have freinds already out ther living who are giving us loads of info , including this site !!


----------



## missmika

*New to Nicosia*

Hi,

33 years old and a female. :juggle:I'm a prospect student for University of Nicosia, planning on going there around end of this year. Looking to get more familiar with the area and hope to get some answers! : )

Nice to meet y'all. 

Cheers,
Mika


----------



## GSmith

Hi Mika, welcome to the forum.

Garry


----------



## SiAnDem

missmika said:


> Hi,
> 
> 33 years old and a female. :juggle:I'm a prospect student for University of Nicosia, planning on going there around end of this year. Looking to get more familiar with the area and hope to get some answers! : )
> 
> Nice to meet y'all.
> 
> Cheers,
> Mika


Hi Mika,

Welcome to the forum!

Just thought I'd respond to your post as my wife's also from the US and considering starting a course at the university of Nicosia this September, so you might be able to help each other out/reminisce about places where the shops open 24 hours...

Hope you're settling in well,

Simon


----------



## SiAnDem

I realise I never actually introduced myself when I joined the forum:

I'm Simon, an English teacher (currently at Xenion High School in Paralimni, but moving to Heritage School in Limassol from September), and my wife (Manuela, from the US and currently working in publishing) and I moved to Cyprus in January.

We're currently living in Tersefanou with my dad, and are looking to find a place of our own somewhere along the Larnaca-Limassol corridor.

Thanks so much for all the advice I've already received on the forum, and thanks in advance for putting up with all the questions that will no doubt be coming from me in the near future.

Simon


----------



## first1263

Hi my name is Nigel and myself and my wife,Donna, have visited Paphos 25 times over the last 15 years. Needless to say we love it. With retirement looming on the horizon, we are excited about the prospect of moving to Paphos to enjoy everything the place and people have to offer on a pemanent basis.


----------



## wizard4

Welcome to the forum first1263 have fun.

Best Wishes


----------



## missmika

SiAnDem said:


> Hi Mika,
> 
> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> Just thought I'd respond to your post as my wife's also from the US and considering starting a course at the university of Nicosia this September, so you might be able to help each other out/reminisce about places where the shops open 24 hours...
> 
> Hope you're settling in well,
> 
> Simon


That's awesome!!!


----------



## Talagirl

''We are heading back out 8th march for another week of property hunting!
paul/lisa foster''

If you have time:

Paphos Carnival will be taking place on the seafront on Saturday 12th, starting at approx 3pm 

Kite flying at the lighthouse beach on Green Monday (14th) late morning onwards.


----------



## Worldwanderer

Good luck paul and Lisa . I would have loved to have been their for the kite flying! I spent a week looking at property near Paphos last week; found one and put in offer but was beaten at the post! So back out next month to look more..to buy. Not looking good for the euro which changes things! Enjoy your time and hope you find the perfect place! I did but just wasn't quick enough ! Jennifer


----------



## dilewis

*visiting*

any body there where in paphos is it best to meet ex pats coming out later this month and would love to meet up to talk about life in paphos


----------



## Worldwanderer

I don't live there yet but would also be keen to
Meet any 'locals' when I buy; are there general arranged meetings or do we just try and arrange via this site?? Introduction (I have introduced before but will further it!) I am a Scottish Jew presently residing in Jerusalem. I am a mini dachshund breeder with pedigree champions; a small hobby! A trained Post traumatic stress disorder counsellor privately with most clients being from the army/air
Force/ and a child in care therapist with badly abused kids. I am a single mum to a 17year old daughter ( who does her army service from this December in Israel for 2 years) and
Myself and my (widowed) mum are going to buy a property in the Paphos region where I hope to start a dog walking/sitting business with kennels on a small personal level! Or buy horses and teach horse riding/ or break horses for others( which I have worldwide experience of)we will see. Or pursue private counseling with trauma victims! Excited to meet up with other expats! And good luck to all the newbies. Jennifer


----------



## david ferns

*Hi There*

We are David & Lorna Ferns, we have recently decided to retire (within 6 mths or so) & are about 90% certain that Cyprus is where we would like to be. We are interested in learning about others experiences & opinions of this lovely island. (hence joining the forum) So far we have picked up quite a bit of valuable information, however no doubt we shall be posting questions etc.in the near future!


----------



## Veronica

david ferns said:


> We are David & Lorna Ferns, we have recently decided to retire (within 6 mths or so) & are about 90% certain that Cyprus is where we would like to be. We are interested in learning about others experiences & opinions of this lovely island. (hence joining the forum) So far we have picked up quite a bit of valuable information, however no doubt we shall be posting questions etc.in the near future!


Hi David and Lorna, welcome to the forum.
Feel free to ask any questions you may have. I am sure that reading some of the threads will help you and probably bring questions to mind which you want to ask.

Veronica


----------



## ChrisA77

*Looking at buying in Cyprus*

Hi :welcome:

My partner and I are looking to buy in Cyprus as a home for us to escape to when the UK gets too much initially and then later on full time depending on our work arrangements.

I'm not hugely familiar with the island as yet but thinking around Paphos area and will be starting to look after our wedding in September.


Chris


----------



## Veronica

ChrisA77 said:


> Hi :welcome:
> 
> My partner and I are looking to buy in Cyprus as a home for us to escape to when the UK gets too much initially and then later on full time depending on our work arrangements.
> 
> I'm not hugely familiar with the island as yet but thinking around Paphos area and will be starting to look after our wedding in September.
> 
> 
> Chris


Hi Chris, welcome to the forum. Please take time to peruse some of the threads which will give you a lot of information about living in Cyprus. If you have any questions feel free to ask and we will try to answer them.

Veronica


----------



## dilewis

*xxx*



dilewis said:


> any body there where in paphos is it best to meet ex pats coming out later this month and would love to meet up to talk about life in paphos


on our way


----------



## GSmith

pop up to Limassol and I'll be happy to meet you for a drink and show you round


----------



## Art&ER

Veronica said:


> This thread is for new members to introduce themselves. Tell us a little bit about yourself.
> Welcome to the forum


Hi I am moving to Paphos next month , I am a retired teacher /nurse ,I have been an expat in Crete and now wish to give Cyprus a try after enjoying many lovely holidays in this area I am looking forward to retiring here ,


----------



## Veronica

Art&ER said:


> Hi I am moving to Paphos next month , I am a retired teacher /nurse ,I have been an expat in Crete and now wish to give Cyprus a try after enjoying many lovely holidays in this area I am looking forward to retiring here ,



Hi welcome to the forum


----------



## Sophie_mmmm

Hi guys, I'm Sophie (Sofia), and I came to Nicosia a week ago. Already found a place to live, so setting up the new life in Cyprus. So here's to the new era . Any expats in Nicosia?


----------



## dilewis

Made a decision rented an apartment for a year so will be coming back and forth as often as we can hope to enjoy the island and people when we are here


----------



## Talagirl

Hi Di, pleased to read you have found an apartment. Art&ER, we were in Crete before we returned to Paphos two years ago and happy to be here. Good to see so many people making the move to Cyprus and lots of helpful information on this forum.


----------



## Popsicle65

Hi all, my wife and I are looking to move to Cyprus ( around Paphos ) in the late summer of 2018 when I retire. We are also looking to be in Cyprus for Xmas this year to get a feel and to explore areas to potentially rent for when we come out.


----------



## Puffik

*Welcome*



Popsicle65 said:


> Hi all, my wife and I are looking to move to Cyprus ( around Paphos ) in the late summer of 2018 when I retire. We are also looking to be in Cyprus for Xmas this year to get a feel and to explore areas to potentially rent for when we come out.


Good luck with the plan to move here. Just dont vote for Brexit as it might make things harder. If you come out at xmas looking at getting self catering accomadation with a hire car and look at not eating out so much, so you have to go shopping and driving, more like living here. Look at things like the closeness of shops, Doctors, etc, as living eg in a village in the countryside may look attractive until you realise things you may need are not so readily available in the village. Look at how you will spend your time, and for any local clubs or societies for activities you are interested in. btw am not retired, I still have children in Primary school so I generall family living takes up most of it.


----------



## jordan345

*Hello*

Hello All

My Fiancée and I are thinking on moving to Cyprus. We currently live in the Cayman Islands (I know why would they want to leave paradise). I am from the Cayman Islands and she is from Cyprus and I fell in love with Cyprus from the moment I visited. We are thinking of Larnaca since that's where her family lives. So hello again and hope you all have a great day!


----------



## Veronica

jordan345 said:


> Hello All
> 
> My Fiancée and I are thinking on moving to Cyprus. We currently live in the Cayman Islands (I know why would they want to leave paradise). I am from the Cayman Islands and she is from Cyprus and I fell in love with Cyprus from the moment I visited. We are thinking of Larnaca since that's where her family lives. So hello again and hope you all have a great day!


Welcome to the forum Jordan.

Hopefully as your wife has family here your move should be reasonably trouble free.


----------



## DhiaUK

*A late hello*

Just realised that I've been lurking for months without saying hello - so 'hello everyone'.

My husband, Mr Spadge, lurks less and posts more, but in my defence I'm chained to a desk in the UK while he's enjoying the Cypriot sunshine in our apartment. One day I too will escape the rat race...


----------



## Veronica

DhiaUK said:


> Just realised that I've been lurking for months without saying hello - so 'hello everyone'.
> 
> My husband, Mr Spadge, lurks less and posts more, but in my defence I'm chained to a desk in the UK while he's enjoying the Cypriot sunshine in our apartment. One day I too will escape the rat race...


oooh hello Mrs Spadge, nice to meet you


----------



## MrSpadge

DhiaUK said:


> Just realised that I've been lurking for months without saying hello - so 'hello everyone'.
> 
> My husband, Mr Spadge, lurks less and posts more, but in my defence I'm chained to a desk in the UK while he's enjoying the Cypriot sunshine in our apartment. One day I too will escape the rat race...


What the deuce??

Get back to work woman!


----------



## DhiaUK

MrSpadge said:


> What the deuce??
> 
> Get back to work woman!


Where's the dislike button?


----------



## Kikie

*Trying Cyprus out*

Hi. My partner and I are trying Cyprus out with a view to relocating somewhere here. We needed to escape the unhealthy grey and damp UK winters for somewhere with less grey weather and less respiratory infections around.  We tried the Bahamas for 16 months but that didn't work out (yeah, I know, but gorgeous beaches and seas cannot overcome other issues), so here we are. 

We are late middle aged, with retirement a way off but my partner works in IT from home, so, unless guilt hits me hard, neither of us shall be looking for work here. I will be pestering you all with questions about all sorts of things!


----------



## Veronica

Hi Kiki, Welcome to the forum.
Feel free to throw questions at us and we will do our best to answer them.
Take some time to read some of the threads which will probably answer a lot of questions you may have and perhaps give you some ideas for other questions you might want to ask.

Veronica


----------



## Kikie

Thanks Veronica!


----------



## bigt

*Hello*

Hi all,
Just rented for a year in Tala.
Moving here in mid May looking forward to a new good life in retirement.
Alan & Les


----------



## Veronica

Hi Alan and Les,

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Katie cresswell

Hi. I'm looking into moving to Cyprus in the next 12 months. I am an carer with qualifications and lots of experience
I would like to come in September and work if possible for someone who needs enabling or home care. 
This would be for the whole month so I can find my feet, meet people and hopefully get my skills established.
If anyone could help me with that or give advice I would be eternally grateful
Thanks x


----------



## Paul 01

*coming to Cyprus*

Hi from Paul and Amanda. We will be moving to the Peyia area next year. Are there any clubs or meet ups run for or by expats? we will be coming over in July to begin our search, and it would be good to meet up with some of you and chat.


----------



## EllaVadem

Veronica said:


> This thread is for new members to introduce themselves. Tell us a little bit about yourself.
> Welcome to the forum


Hi! I'm a novelist/professor moving (w/some portion of my family, 10-year-old daughter, 14-year-old daughter, husband) next May to Nicosia on a Fulbright Scholarship - wondering if anyone has any recommendations about untouristed, friendly, cooler areas for heat-abhorring husband and all of us to be in July-August - I will probably be enrolling 10-year-old in Junior or Falcon School in Nicosia, or possibly the International School, and wonder if anyone can speak to the differences among them - just for May and June, however; not sure which school will be most flexible! Anything you can say about rentals, locales, cars, driving - I welcome it all! Thank you!


----------



## Adventures in the sun

*On our way to Cyprus!*

Hi all.

Just found this forum. I am British, currently living in Egypt with my husband. We are moving to Cyprus (Paphos) at the end of this month. I have a lot of research to do and not much time to do it!

We're hoping to find any kind of work to see us through, having lost our jobs in the Red Sea tourist industry. 

I look forward to picking your brains!

Lisa.


----------



## dilewis

Thanks for the welcome have found some really useful info on site. Just enjoyed four weeks in our newly rented property in chloraka. Can't wait till we come back in september


----------



## RPK321

Hi, I'm Richard. My wife Ann and I are having a villa built in Pano Arkourdhalia near to Polis. We will probably have it finished in the next 2 years. Can anyone help with how we get electricity supplied to our house?


----------



## Veronica

RPK321 said:


> Hi, I'm Richard. My wife Ann and I are having a villa built in Pano Arkourdhalia near to Polis. We will probably have it finished in the next 2 years. Can anyone help with how we get electricity supplied to our house?


Surely that is up to your builder to organise?
I believe it is around a thousand euros per pole to your property so if the nearest pole is far away it can be quite expensive.


----------



## PeteandSylv

RPK321 said:


> Hi, I'm Richard. My wife Ann and I are having a villa built in Pano Arkourdhalia near to Polis. We will probably have it finished in the next 2 years. Can anyone help with how we get electricity supplied to our house?


I think the definitive answer is that you go to the electricity company and make an application.

Pete


----------



## Jack1108

Hi guys! 

Took the plunge! - I have a flight booked and will be staying and working in pissouri, Limassol from the 22nd of this month. 

I am 23 and I'm coming alone so would be good to meet some fellow expats over there and settle in. 

Cheers eace:


----------



## 152bobby

*Hello everyone !!!*

Hi,

Just joined the forum today, but have been reading all the posts for a week or so and decided it's a good, happy and informative forum.

Reason for joining is that my wife and I are toying over the idea of moving to Cyprus.

However, I will continue to read the posts on this site, as it will help us decide.

Thanks

Bobby


----------



## Veronica

Welcome to the forum 'Bobby.

I'm glad you have taken the time to read through some of the threads. Hopefully you have got a lot of information from them and maybe some ideas of questions you would like to ask.

Veronica


----------



## chrism30a

*New Member*

Hi there,


I have just joined the group. My name is Chris. I am based in the UK.

Thinking of relocating to Cyprus. I wondered if anyone knew of any hi tech recruitment websites/ agencies that deal with mobile communications.or if that industry is in demabd in Cyprus.

Also, are there many British Expats in Cyprus and what is the major place for hi tech jobs. Would that 
Be Llimassol.

many thanks

Chris


----------



## Adream

*Bucket List*

Hello everyone, Ray & Margaret here,

glad to have joined the Forum, loads of info here to get through. We are putting a tick on my bucket list and bringing reality to a dream held for many a year. we have sold our UK home and are re-locating to Cyprus and aim to live in the Paphos area.

I have a million questions to ask and hope to make the transition as easy as possible.

I have spent time in my military service here and have also taken holidays here, hence my dream to move to his lovely Island.

Ray


----------



## Veronica

Hi Ray and Margaret,

Welcome to the forum.
Feel free to ask whatever questions you have on the existing threads or to start your own thread for all of your questions.

Veronica


----------



## Rebecca Torres

Hi my husband and I are planning on moving to paphos in Jan. I've just joined to meet new people. I find it a bit complicated but I'm managing it on my phone but the words are tiny lol. I'm 46 my hubby is 38 and we are taking our 10 year old daughter.it's not put us off but Dissapointed with the brexit vote.how do you feel ??. Regards Bex.


----------



## Veronica

Rebecca Torres said:


> Hi my husband and I are planning on moving to paphos in Jan. I've just joined to meet new people. I find it a bit complicated but I'm managing it on my phone but the words are tiny lol. I'm 46 my hubby is 38 and we are taking our 10 year old daughter.it's not put us off but Dissapointed with the brexit vote.how do you feel ??. Regards Bex.


Hi Rebecca, welcome to the forum.
There is a thread on brexit. Feel free to join in the debate there.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/cy...26-people-have-spoken-its-goodbye-europe.html

Any questions you may have about moving to Cyprus have probably all been answered many times so if you use the forum search you will find threads which you can join in or alternatively start your own thread on which to ask any questions you have. 

Regards
Veronica


----------



## blackadder1st

*Moving to Cyprus*

Hi guys

Going to have a read later on over all the posts here - after work - but wanted to say hi!

My partner and I are looking at relocating to Cyprus, preferably Paphos but not necessarily. Is it easier finding a job while you're there or moving first then getting a job. 

I am currently learning Greek to make it easier to get a job and I have applied for a few jobs but heard nothing back. I don't know if I'm being too specific because of my work history or if it's because I still live in the UK.

I'm also wondering if I should try and move my car over or sell it again here and buy and older car that can be beaten up without worrying.

Then there's the rent of buy question ... I've heard it's best just to long term rent but we need to look into that as well.

As I've said I haven't read any other posts as I am just heading off to work right now so apologies as I am sure these questions are answered on other threads, but wanted to introduce myself.

Cheers

Allan


----------



## Tony007

Hi, newby here, just joined the forum looking for information on my possible move to Cyprus with my family. I have visited Cyprus before in the forces and on holiday.


----------



## Worldwanderer

Take the step.. You won't regret it I'm sure!
I moved from Scotland to Israel and now
In process of moving to Cyprus.. You live life once and why not in the sun.. Don't live life to regret it! Welcome.. PM me if you want to ask anything. I am importing 2 cars from uk as its a better deal than what you can buy in Cyprus ; BUT.. And it's a big one.. You need a truck/ 4X4 as there is so many places to explore and the roads can be rough, I bought one and I'm not even living there permanently still
It waits for me at Larnaca airport! And basically every one has one there; it's just better! However the luxury of a car driving to and from Larnaca airport is not one I will do without for long. When I get the money I will import from the U.K. As I have a great agent here! Good luck in your move! Cyprus from the little I know is a great haven..


----------



## PeteandSylv

Worldwanderer said:


> Take the step.. You won't regret it I'm sure!
> I moved from Scotland to Israel and now
> In process of moving to Cyprus.. You live life once and why not in the sun.. Don't live life to regret it! Welcome.. PM me if you want to ask anything. I am importing 2 cars from uk as its a better deal than what you can buy in Cyprus ; BUT.. And it's a big one.. You need a truck/ 4X4 as there is so many places to explore and the roads can be rough, I bought one and I'm not even living there permanently still
> It waits for me at Larnaca airport! And basically every one has one there; it's just better! However the luxury of a car driving to and from Larnaca airport is not one I will do without for long. When I get the money I will import from the U.K. As I have a great agent here! Good luck in your move! Cyprus from the little I know is a great haven..


Love your enthusiasm but let's clarify a couple of things:

You do not need a "truck" here, by which I presume you mean a twin-cab, and very few ex-pats have them. They are horrible things to drive around town. A 4x4 is desirable but certainly not essential. To go off road you are best off with a car with good ground clearance regardless of whether its a 4x4. A 4x4 is not really a requirement from the driving standpoint as most people will only drive off-road in good weather and make no mistake, if you drive off-road in the rainy season when there is lots of surface water any vehicle can get stuck.

Not all ex-pats are adventurous and wish to go off-tarmac. They form the many hundreds without either good ground clearance or 4x4 drive.

We have friends (they're back in the UK now) who were very adventurous off-road travelling Paphos Forest, the Akamas, Troodos etc in a beat-up Mazda saloon - low ground clearance and 2 wheel drive - so it can be done.

Pete


----------



## Worldwanderer

I absolutely Agree Pete! You don't need one for sure but a lot more fun if you have one... Or good clearance on a normal car; having spent many a year in countries where a 4 x4 is more desirable I guess I would always suggest it. Bit no it's not necessary.. But very handy especially to throw garbage in when you don't have collection from your door.. And we don't in Cyprus where we are. As for off roading it's up to the individual. But it is a vehicle of preference in Cyprus and I am sure you know why!


----------



## Tony007

Thanks for the info guys, I have a car which I would bring over, giving the move serious consideration, will be checking out lots of info.


----------



## Spottyappy

*Just popping in to say "hi"*

Hello.
My husband, daughter and self recently purchased an apartment in Paphos.
We will be using it to "test the water" on a permanent move out here. For the moment, keeping our jobs and property in the UK.
We purchased a one bedroom place, on a quiet complex with a pool, so it will also attract some holiday rentals; in Order to cover most of its running costs is the idea of the rentals. Also, if we don't like it, fully aware it may take a long time to sell, and we may loose money. Hence only dipping our toes at the lower end of the market before we make a bigger commitment. 
So far, we are throughly loving the Cypriot lifestyle and weather.
We are thinking 3 years is a realistic timescale to make the decision, as that will also tie in with myself and husband being able to claim some of our pensions so we can live the dream and not work. We have rentals in the UK which would be our main source of income, though our biggest concern there is leaving an agent totally in charge!
We haven't purchased a car as yet, undecided if better to hire cheaper models for the stays we have, as there maybe months when our car would be parked up and not being used. Hiring means no additional costs bar fuel! Thoughts on that appreciated.
Look forward to being part of this online community.


----------



## PeteandSylv

Hi and welcome to the forum.

You plan as outlined sounds very sensible and well thought out. As you have realised a holiday here is rather different to living here.

You car hire question is going to depend on how long you are out here during the year and also convenience factors. I know people that have done this both ways to suit their lifestyle. Don't forget the convenience of picking up a car at the airport as opposed to having to get from the airport to your flat and your parked car. Taxis for this can soon eat up any savings.

Good luck with your plans.

Pete


----------



## Ian411

Hi Laura - I'm Ian, originally from the UK but spent the last 10 years living in Brasil so speak fluent Portugese as well as English. Have just reloacted to Limassol, Cyprus for work....am very fresh on the ground and know only a handful of people.

I live in Germasogeia, and would be happy to meet with you guys for a beer if you have free time!

Thanks, Ian


----------



## sweetpea1268

*Newbie*

Hi I am new to this, my parents moved to Cyprus 15 years ago, sadly we lost my dad, so mum is on her own.

I was hoping to use this site to gain info into some of the legal side relating to the elderly and vulnerable.

Cheers guys
have a good day


----------



## Palmtrees2000

Hi, 
I am new here  Moved to this lovely place 7 years ago and am very happy to have found this forum  Hopefully I'll be able to find some great tips and also help out.


----------



## PeteandSylv

Palmtrees2000 said:


> Hi,
> I am new here  Moved to this lovely place 7 years ago and am very happy to have found this forum  Hopefully I'll be able to find some great tips and also help out.


Welcome. Where are you living on the island?

Pete


----------



## Veronica

PeteandSylv said:


> Welcome. Where are you living on the island?
> 
> Pete


Palmtrees has left the room Pete. Been a naughty person


----------



## PeteandSylv

Veronica said:


> Palmtrees has left the room Pete. Been a naughty person


Blimey, that was quick. It must be a record!

Pete


----------



## rxs

Veronica said:


> This thread is for new members to introduce themselves. Tell us a little bit about yourself.
> Welcome to the forum


Hello, I am new to using forums and hope I am posting in the correct spot. I am a Canadian of Lebanese origin, holding a Canadian passport. My husband is Irish by birth and has both, an Irish and a Canadian passport. We are planning our retirement (in about a couple of years) and wish to research Cyprus as a potential location to live our retirement days. Our plan is to visit Cyprus next year. I've been there but Thomas (my spouse) has not. One of the drivers for picking Cyprus is that it's close to Lebanon, where most of my family lives. Of course the warm climate and quality of life are as important to both of us. Our children are adults and will visit us from Toronto during the summer. At first thought, we hope to buy a home in Cyprus. We are both fond of the sea and my husband is an avid fisherman. He is very sociable and me a bit more reserved 
Thanks for the opportunity to join your forum and learn from your experiences.


----------



## Veronica

Welcome to the forum. Please take time to have a good read of some of the threads as you gain a lot of insight and knowledge from members posts.
Feel free to ask any relevant questions on the threads and we will try to answer them.

Cyprus is good choice for proximity to Lebanon. We have Lebanese clients who bought a home through us and they tell us it the flight is only about 30 minutes. At present flights from the Lebanon to Cyprus only fly into Larnanca but we are told by our clients that flights to Paphos are expected to commence soon which they are happy about as they bought in the Paphos area.
Actually there are now quite a lot of Lebanese buying in Cyprus as they tell us they want bolt holes from the troubles if things should ever get too bad in the Lebanon.

Veronica


----------



## newbury14

Veronica said:


> This thread is for new members to introduce themselves. Tell us a little bit about yourself.
> Welcome to the forum


hello my name is dave
never been to cyprus before, i have noted living in north cyprus has many problems do you feel this is true?, its seems from what i have read paphos is good, again would you agree??, my wife and myself are retired, would like to buy in cyprus maybe to use during uk winter months & rent out the other months still undecide on this one maybe will move into for good, all advice on good areas, and any thing else that you feel maybe helpful.
Thank You 
Dave


----------



## Veronica

newbury14 said:


> hello my name is dave
> never been to cyprus before, i have noted living in north cyprus has many problems do you feel this is true?, its seems from what i have read paphos is good, again would you agree??, my wife and myself are retired, would like to buy in cyprus maybe to use during uk winter months & rent out the other months still undecide on this one maybe will move into for good, all advice on good areas, and any thing else that you feel maybe helpful.
> Thank You
> Dave


Hi Dave, I believe the infrastructure in the North has improved although it still isn't quite up to standard. The main problem is still the fact that it is under the control of Turkey and no one knows when if ever that will end. It is a lovely area to visit but I would not want to live there. Also it is still not safe to buy property there as so many properties are illegally built on Greek Cypriot owned land.
Perhaps at some point in the future there will be a solution which will make it safe to buy there. Who knows.

The Paphos area is very nice, very popular with retired expats. It is an all year resort due to the more stable weather conditions year round than the East coast. Much greener also than the Larnaca district and quieter than the business hub of Limassol.


----------



## newbury14

*Thank You*



newbury14 said:


> hello my name is dave
> never been to cyprus before, i have noted living in north cyprus has many problems do you feel this is true?, its seems from what i have read paphos is good, again would you agree??, my wife and myself are retired, would like to buy in cyprus maybe to use during uk winter months & rent out the other months still undecide on this one maybe will move into for good, all advice on good areas, and any thing else that you feel maybe helpful.
> Thank You
> Dave


Good Morning Veronica
thank you for your information it is of great help, looking to come over and will be looking in Paphos area , Many Thanks Again For Your Advice.
Dave.


----------



## rxs

Thank you for the welcome message Veronica. Given that my husband is Irish by birth, I am assuming as a European he would have less formalities to worry about with our plan to retire in Cyprus. For example, am I correct in understanding he would be covered automatically for healthcare? I would appreciate any insights and also info from Canadians who recently retired in Cyprus. Cheers. Roula & Thomas


----------



## AberKeith

Hi all,

Keith and Suzanne here. Just joined the forum yesterday, as we are in the process of closing everything down here, selling our stuff, and have our flights booked for the 6th October 2016.

We are very excited about our life change, and also enjoying reading the posts on here and getting lots of helpful information - thanks.

We are aiming for the Peyia/Coral Bay area - hopefully see some of you soon.


----------



## Shazaston

Hi i am new to the forum. We are looking to move to Pathos in 2018 and starting the transition now really. Looking at renting an apartment and a business premises for a sandwich type shop with indoor and outdoor seating. My husband is a mobile auto locksmith with his own successful business here and looking to expand over there.i have 3 grandchildren 2 of school age so need English speaking schools Any advice on all the above, where would suit us best etc... would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## marmic

*Marmic*

Hi everyone.
We are coming to Cyprus for a week in October with a view to moving to the Paphos area early next year (we have visited before).We are particularly keen to hear experiences of health insurance,I am retired and drawing UK state pension,my partner is also retired but not yet eligible for state pension (we have savings).Any suggestions welcome.


----------



## lee throssell

hi, i am Lee currently still serving in the Army, living in canada at the moment but i have my eyes on cyprus having lived there from 2012-2014, any help would be great, i few a years left but its best to plan early


----------



## MalikShahrukh

Hello Everyone.

Dr. Malik here. I'm PhD and my expert areas are 'Communication and Media' I came to Cyprus two months ago. I came to Cyprus with my wife, she is from India. We are cross border & interfaith married couple, which caused a great trouble for us, and we were forced to leave our countries. But I'm sure we will be having all the great time and fun with you all guys. We live in Nicosia. Don't hesitate for meetups.

Best Wishes
Malik


----------



## MalikShahrukh

Yes, Cyprus is good place for time after retirement. Me and my wife are also living here. Don't hesitate to ask anything or if you need any help just write me. 

Best Wishes
Malik


----------



## MalikShahrukh

Yes, Cyprus is good place for time after retirement. Me and my wife are also living here. Don't hesitate to ask anything or if you need any help just write me. 

Best Wishes
Malik


----------



## PeteandSylv

tourettes ???


----------



## mapa

marmic said:


> Hi everyone.
> We are coming to Cyprus for a week in October with a view to moving to the Paphos area early next year (we have visited before).We are particularly keen to hear experiences of health insurance,I am retired and drawing UK state pension,my partner is also retired but not yet eligible for state pension (we have savings).Any suggestions welcome.


Welcome to the forum Marmic
UK has a reciprocal agreement with Cyprus so as you have the UK state pension you are eligible for the Cypriot state healthcare and if you are married your spouse will also be eligible even if not yet in receipt of their UK pension, whether this will change once the UK leaves the EU no-one knows. Once you are ready to leave the UK you need to obtain form S1 from Works & Pension Department in UK, in our experience we needed our date of travel before they would send it so it's probably too early to apply yet. Once you are resident in Cyprus you then go to Citizens Advice with your S1 to apply for your medical card. No idea about private health insurance though but there is quite a bit of info on the forum if you do a search.

Good luck
Pauline


----------



## marmic

Thanks Pauline.


----------



## roydavis413

Hi
Thank you for allowing me to jin, just arrived on the island to live and work


----------



## Diveman1971

*Moving to Cyprus with foreign wife*

I have just joined the forum as I am due to arrive in Cyprus in about two weeks. I am from the UK but currently working in Dubai with my Filipina wife.

I just seem to be having trouble finding out what is correct and what is not for us moving there together. We travelled to the Philippines to get my wives entry visa but they only issued it for 31days which is a point of distress as we don't know what to do, as it was my understanding that she could stay with me.

I have a job offer in Cyprus but need to know what to do with regards to registering the wife so that she can stay and work also.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Veronica

As the spouse of an EU citizen tour wife is entitled to stay here with you.
You must go to the immigration as soon as possible and they will tell you what you need to do to get a visa for your wife.
There are members on t he forum who have non EU spouses so hopefully one of them will explain more.
There are threads on the forum about this matter if you do a search.


----------



## Veronica

Just a few threads I have found which may help you.


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/cy...ng-cyprus/405362-visa-reruirments-spouse.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/cy...ving-cyprus/1050594-non-eu-partners-visa.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/cy...n-cyprus-then-relocating-question-please.html


----------



## Talagirl

Here is a reply I received today from a friend who is also from the UK and has a Filipina wife:

''The only advice I can give this guy is that a 31 day entry visa is all they require. I don't know what length of entry visa he was hoping for, but on the application form you must specify the length of stay required. As it is only an 'entry visa', they are issued for between 30 and 90 days maximum. There is no entry visa that permits a stay of more than 90 days. It is the same as my wife had when we came to Cyprus in 2013. All he has to do is attend the immigration office and he has to apply for his residence MEU1 (yellow slip). If they have an official Marriage Cert they will also issue his wife residency also MEU1A. As his spouse she is entitled to reside with him His application for residency must be made before her entry visa expires. ie. within the first 31 days. They will issue him his yellow slip the 'same day'. His wife's will take a few months as it has to be processed in Nicosia. However, once the application has been made for her residence, and a pink receipt issued, her 31 day entry visa is no longer required. So she can stay. His residency will be indefinite. Her residency will be for 5 years and she can work. It can be renewed every 5 years. It also depends where they were married. If it was the Philippines the marriage certificate must be an NSO issued cert. and it must be authenticated (red ribboned) by the DFA. His wife will understand''.


----------



## Kalbo

In addition to providing a certified copy of your marriage certificate, Immigration will also require the following:-
A copy of a lease agreement (stamped by the Muktar of the village) showing you have a residence.
Original birth certificates for both husband and wife.
Proof of Income.
Proof of a Cyprus Bank Account.
Proof of Medical Insurance cover.
An appointment with immigration can take a couple of weeks so you better make the appointment as early as possible
Good luck.


----------



## slmoore49

*Intro*

Having finally persuaded my wife to try Cyprus for a year I would love some advice on long term rentals in the Pissouri area. I lived in Episkopi for 6 years in the forces but have little idea of the logistics in relocating for 12 months or so. We also have 2 dogs - is it safe for them as I hear there have been instances of dogs being poisoned!
We are looking to move at the end of September 2017
Any thoughts or advice much appreciated
Many thanks


----------



## expatme

We have friends that live in Pissouri and have been there over 20 years. They have always had dogs and at the moment have three. The problem is that anywhere in Cyprus one has to be vigilant to the areas that dogs are taken to due the laying of poisoned meat.

Look on Google or facebook for long term rentals.


----------



## slmoore49

Many thanks


----------



## Zahzahlou

Hi I'm researching moving to Cyprus. I come from the UK but don't like the lifestyle and some of the culture. I have been travelling and working abroad for 3 years now. I'm currently back working in the UK and wishing that I had not bothered returning. I'm looking for an outdoor lifestyle in the countryside preferably near the beach. I don't like over populated areas. I love the Ocean and animals. I'm an artist at art but often work in other industries. I'm a native English speaker with a BA and used to working with tourists. So I hope that I could get work enough to have a simple life. 

Are there jobs for native English speakers in Cyprus ?


----------



## saciki

Hey there! We're Saki & Banu from Turkey.

We have two kids 16 yo boy and a 4 yo girl. We already live in Izmir (Smyrne) and will move to Cyprus as my wife's company's headquarter is moving there. I'm an environmental engineer experienced specially on recycling and wastewater treatment issues.

I think we'll need quite much luck as a Turkish people in Cyprus just because of the political problems between two countries.

Saki


----------



## mar3

*Moving to Paphos*

Hi,

I'm 42 years old and I'm moving from Cologne to Paphos. This forum has helped me already and I'm sure it will help me in the future.

Best Regards


----------



## Veronica

mar3 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm 42 years old and I'm moving from Cologne to Paphos. This forum has helped me already and I'm sure it will help me in the future.
> 
> Best Regards


Welcome to the forum. We will do our best to answer any questions you may have. Glad to see you have already been reading posts for information.

Veronica


----------



## SandT

*Moving to Paphos area next year.*

Hi, we are Sheelagh and Terry and we will be moving to the Paphos area in Cyprus next March.

We are a retired English couple moving from Malta, so we are used to the Mediterranean climate and way of life and having visited Cyprus three times, we like the much larger island better than teeny Malta. 

We enjoy walking our old springer spaniel - which we shall be shipping over by Emirates - and we love exploring, walking, archeology and getting out and about in general. We also like to read, to swim, to socialise with close friends and generally enjoy life.

We have read everything we can about Cyprus and are fortunate to have a couple of friends already living there who have been very helpful with advice.

Having made the decision, we now can't wait to start the next adventure in life.


----------



## xXAvatar

Hi everyone

I am moving from London to Nicosia to work there in January next year.
Would appreciate any advices/recommendations on long term rentals in Nicosia, particularly in Acropolis area. Thanks.


----------



## dilewis

good luck to you Sheelagh and Terry
We are a also retired English couple love doing bowls and other gentlel sports walking {strolling}swimming and to socialise with close friends and generally enjoy life.

where are you moving to?
we are moving over in feb have been back and forth for many years and are now moving to emba hope all goes well for you


----------



## SandT

*Moving to Cyprus in March*

Hi Dilewis, 
Thank you for your reply. Nice to "meet" some other similar folk.
We don't know yet exactly where we will be living! We have booked to go over to Cyprus from late January to Mid February to find our new home then. Then back to Malta to pack and move in March!
We shall rent a villa on a long term basis somewhere in the suburbs/ surrounds / villages of Paphos. We have friends to the left and friends to the right of Paphos who have been very helpful with advice.
Did you know exactly which village you wanted to live in before looking or did you look all around Paphos? We have seen lots of likely properties on-line but you never really know until you see exactly where they are situated etc ...... We are in contact with three agents who will tell us what is available closer to when we popover in January. We have a fairly open mind on where, though specific criteria re "what"! 
Best wishes, 
Sheelagh


----------



## dilewis

we had no idea exept paphos area we rented for a year in chloraka coming out for two months at a time to look round to see what areas we liked then started to look for places and we have now rented for another year in emba and are coming out mid feb to move in there


----------



## henryhughes96

*I'll be there soon!!*

Hi All,

I'm moving out to Cyprus (Paralimni) in January so just getting everything ready as we speak. I'm only 20 so really excited but nervous at the same time.

Whats Paralimni like, anyone from round that way?

Thanks 
henry


----------



## madmum54

Think paralimni is a good choice in winter, i am in ayia napa at the moment waiting to move to protaras. paralimni is more a residential town and lots of workers live there. only short drive from ayia napa & protaras which are great in season & come to life end of april.
ayia napa bars are wilder & loads of clubs. protaras less wild but still very lively with great bars & restaurants.
you have to go to zodiacs a great karaoke bar. only place open all year is the greenery bar. opposite mcdonalds. nice irish people own it. but is quiet now & probably more older people.
same for bars/restaurants in kapparis even nearer to paraliimni which is now a all year resort. 

but just wait till beginning of may and have all the excitement you can handle and loads of people your age for 6 months


----------



## ssx

*Moving to Cyprus*

Hello,

Our best wishes for 2017 to everyone out there! We're Chrys and Aris, thirty-something expats currently living in France, and we're relocating to Cyprus this summer.

We're in two minds about where exactly to live at first, since we're both charmed by Paphos, its climate and its laid-back atmosphere, and by Nicosia and the opportunity it offers to be in the middle of things. Any thoughts on that matter would certainly be welcome!

We're looking forward to exchange ideas about all things Cyprus, but especially regarding schools, since we have a three-year old daughter, and Greek language courses, since we're hoping to get fluent - well, understandable - as soon as possible.

Hoping to hear from you,

Chrys and Aris


----------



## Two2Go

*Cyprus in 2 Years*

My husband and I are exploring relocating to Cyprus within 2 years. I am an American and he is as well, although he is originally Iranian. We own a business in the United States and are wondering how we can manage it from Cyprus legally. (Open an office possibly) - depends on the phone and reliability of the internet amongst other things. Anything you can share about this would be very much appreciated.

We are in our early 50's with a total of 5 sons between us. The last is graduating from college this year. We have two grandchildren as well. My lifelong dream has been to live in Cyprus or Greece...


----------



## Veronica

Hi Welcome to the forum.
Lots of people run businesses remotely from Cyprus. Internet connection and speed is perfectly adequate.


----------



## Pavlovskiy

Hello people! My name is Andrei, I'm 23 years old, I'm living in Cyprus since 2004! I'm a welder, working in a company thats makes Metal Furniture.


----------



## Airbornepara

*Just me*

Hi all, My name is Stevie Armstrong, born in Stranraer, dragged up in Newcastle.
Ex UK Armed forces (Parachute Regiment) Currently an HGV Truck driver in civvi street.
Basically after spending time in Iraq Afghanistan N.Ireland Kosovo etc, i eventually got a tour in Cyprus patrolling the buffer zone. 
I fell in love with the place. Im joining this and other forums for any help/guidance/advice i can get, or contacts which will help facilitate an opportunity to live and work there.
Im 51 now, and just want to work and live honestly with the sun on my back.
If anyone can help, id be eternally grateful.
Regards
Stevie


----------



## Veronica

Airbornepara said:


> Hi all, My name is Stevie Armstrong, born in Stranraer, dragged up in Newcastle.
> Ex UK Armed forces (Parachute Regiment) Currently an HGV Truck driver in civvi street.
> Basically after spending time in Iraq Afghanistan N.Ireland Kosovo etc, i eventually got a tour in Cyprus patrolling the buffer zone.
> I fell in love with the place. Im joining this and other forums for any help/guidance/advice i can get, or contacts which will help facilitate an opportunity to live and work there.
> Im 51 now, and just want to work and live honestly with the sun on my back.
> If anyone can help, id be eternally grateful.
> Regards
> Stevie


Hi Stevie,
Welcome to the forum.
If you take a look at some of the threads on here you will find a lot of good information. They will probably give you an idea of specific questions to ask which we will be happy to answer to the best of our ability.


----------



## Airbornepara

*Looking for assistance please*

Hi, really general open question, im a UK resident.
Id love to relocate to Cyprus, to work as a Truck Driver....i also have experience in the Security services as im ex military and have civilian qualifications in security also.
Ive looked at the forums, and cant find where to ask for help and assistance.
Could you please advise me.
Thanks
Stephen


----------



## Cheyenne1954

Hi there, I have just joined and since I'm going to be moving to Cyprus hopefully this year I would like to chat to others already living there


----------



## reenz

Hello, I'm moving to Cyprus next month with my husband. We are both retired. We have visited Cyprus a good few times, and last October, we came out to have a look at the cost of living, etc, to see if we could live there. I'm filled with a load of conflicting feelings at the moment. The usual, what are we doing? :bolt: And, are we going to manage. But, I feel that with the help of experienced people from this forum, we can do it! I'll probably be on here constantly for the next 6 weeks asking advice on this, that and the other!


----------



## Veronica

Welcome to the forum reenz.
We will do our best to answer any questions you have and put your mind at ease.


----------



## alldut

*Introduction*

Hello everyone, we moved to Limassol about 3 weeks ago and slowly getting used to life here. We have twin 7 year old girls who school at The Heritage. We hope to meet some people soon as we miss our friends back home in London. I know its still early days and I am optimistic we will make lasting friendships here. Both of us are 49 but extremely young at heart! Love going out and having friends over. Hopefully we get to meet some people at before the April meet up - which we hope to attend. Looks like this will be on the 22nd? Anyway, I would love you all to get in touch. Live in Pano Polemidia in Limassol.
regards
Allan and Susan


----------



## Veronica

Hi Allan and Susan,
Welcome to the forum. 
It would be nice if you can make it to the meet up. I will confirm the date soon.
It is quite a way for you to come but it will be a chance to get to know a few people.
There is one couple who usually attends that have a little boy, probably about the same age as your girls now. 
Actually it would be nice to have more members from the Limassol area attending.
We can arrange a meeting closer to Limassol another time.


----------



## Davetheeagle

Well, have finally bit the bullet, taken redundency and moving permenantly to Polis on 21st June. Wife has been here 18 months already, volentering and adopting a few of the many stray Dogs that roam the Island.


----------



## Davetheeagle

Oops, must remember to spell check


----------



## J Humphries

*Moving to Cyprus, hello*

Hello all, my husband and I are moving to Cyprus in September 2017 for early retirement, looking for a long term rental, reasonably priced possibly Tala or semi rural location. Could anyone advise or possibly have properties to rent. Looking forward to meeting you all. Jackie and Clive


----------



## MichaelaD201

*Hi im Michaela*

Hi all, i am scottish and a barber really wanting to relocate to cyprus. Im on my own and in that middle age bracket now and have fallen for cyprus. I want to open a barbers in the sun as i dont do scottish weather anymore. Im hoping my mum will join me then maybe my son, i also come with shadow my newfoundland. Happy familys x x


----------



## mitchmarshall

*Moving to Cyprus*

Hi All
Michele here. Still in the UK but planning to move this year with my husband. We are coming to have an explore and hopefully make some links in two and a half weeks. Really glad I joined this forum so that we can learn a lot before our visit
Glad to meet you all


----------



## Veronica

Welcome to the forum Michelle.


----------



## JonandGaynor

I really would question bringing a Newfoundland to Cyprus, knowing the density of their double fur coat as we once had a Newfoundland so know only to well how thick it is the heat here would really be to much for such a dog. In fact only the other day we were talking to our vet about dogs we had owned and mentioned our Newfoundland and he said they don't do well here.


----------



## Izzyplum

Hi everyone!! My name is Izzy, I am 27 years old and I'm moving to Nicosia in two weeks! I have a job as a nanny and am very excited to start! Are they any other nannies or child carers on here? Or anyone living in Nicosia? Would love to make some friends when I arrive! Thankyou.


----------



## Veronica

Hi Izzy, Welcome to the forum.
Most members live in the Paphos are but there are a few in Nicosia so hopefully you will get a reply from someone. In t he meantime please feel free to ask any questions about general matters relating to living and working in Cyprus and we will try to answer them.

Veronica


----------



## darren80

*2 weeks in....*

Hi, I have recently moved to Cyprus from the UK and have now been here just under 2 weeks.
We have moved into our new apartment and are settling in quite nicely. Things are beginning to come together, should be collecting our new car tomorrow, while mine is somewhere on it's way over the med! Waiting for a Cytanet tech to get in touch to arrange our internet installation, didn't think it would take so long, but is what it is.
We've been to the immigration office and got the appointment for our yellow slips. Just need jobs now. Not too sure what the situation is with paying into social with yellow cards being issued, any advice would be great.

Have enjoyed using the busses while getting a car sorted, as wanted to keep costs down and only get a hire car when absolutely required. However, the bus from Peyia isn't the most frequent, or run after 5pm, and could do with a bike, if I can find a second hand one somewhere?

Just signed up the the expat forum, so will be going through some topics and posts when I can, internet access permitting.

Many thanks,
Darren


----------



## PeteandSylv

Welcome to the forum.

You should have no problem finding a bike. Checkout the numerous buy & sell pages for Paphos on Facebook.

Over here you tend to have to push to get things done so it's worth giving CYTA a call. From what I've heard lately their response is normally pretty quick.

Good luck in your new life adventure.

Pete


----------



## darren80

Thanks for the welcome, and the advice. For a long time I have despised Facebook, for many reasons I won't go into. However when we started the process of emigrating I realised a Facebook account may be more use than not, so have reactivated my account. Definately will check out the buy/ sell pages, many thanks.


----------



## dezerree

Hello everyone. New to this forum and finding it really useful. Very informative. I've been here in duabi for a while.


----------



## Deniselhowarth

Hi I am new to Cyprus we moved here in Jan 17 so far I am loving living here and was thinking of starting a dog sitting service and wondered what the interest would be like. I have a big plot of land and a good fenced in garden I am located about 25 minutes from Limassol near Omodos.

Would welcome constructive feedback.

Thank you 
Denise


----------



## anna19

Hi 
My Partner and i are moving to cyprus in August to Chloraka . I just wanted to clarify if you need private healthcare for residency. Im 46 and my partner 56 we have an income from the uk to live on and capital. Any advice or tips for our move would be great.


----------



## Veronica

anna19 said:


> Hi
> My Partner and i are moving to cyprus in August to Chloraka . I just wanted to clarify if you need private healthcare for residency. Im 46 and my partner 56 we have an income from the uk to live on and capital. Any advice or tips for our move would be great.


Hi, welcome to the forum.
Yes you will need to have health insurance. If you do a search you will find some threads on the forum on the subject with recommendations for insurers etc.


----------



## adamfox

Hi recently arrived in Cyprus and looking for work around Limassol and to expand my computer repair business here. Are there any networking events?


----------



## dilewis

Flights booked hotel booked for first night of arrival now got to look for somewhere cheap and cheerful for a month whilst we find a home


----------



## CarlaJ1986

Hello!

I'm a 30 year old woman possibly moving to Cyprus in the near future...

My partner is from Larnaca but currently living in the U.K and has been for a while (with me!) He wants to move back for family but also because he feels it will be a better way of life (we live in London and work too hard - haha!). He has a home there that he currently rents out and he also has good job opportunities.

I am just worried about finding work/making friends as I barely speak any Greek...but anyway, that's for another thread! I will be enrolling in Greek lessons when/if I move.

Is there anywhere English can people meet up/find work? Not that I don't want to get involved in the Cypriot community at all...but I just don't want to feel lonely before I learn more of the language. Anyway...i'lol post this in another thread! 

Anyway, nice to meet you all,

Carla x


----------



## Veronica

Welcome to the forum Carla.


----------



## Hannah_Joannou

Hi Everyone, I'm Hannah and my Fiance is called Luke..Luke is half Cypriot, we have been debating moving to Cyrus for a few years now but have finally decided to grab life by the balls and move!!

I am a qualified social worker currently working in a children's home in UK (Nottingham) and am currently looking for a new role in Cyprus (Any area) but cant seem to find anything in this sector. (I have done a separate post for this asking for advice on where to look)

I hope everyone is okay and enjoying their new lives in Cyprus.

Hannah & Luke x


----------



## Veronica

Welcome to the forum Hannah.
I have answered your other post.


----------



## emel39

Hi,
My wife and I visiting in early 2018 looking for opportunity to find a retirement home. Any advice on areas that would be suitable gratefully received. NOT seeking anywhere too close to the holiday' hot' spots.


----------



## Mick1609

*Hi from the UK*

Hi all and thanks for letting me join your forum

My wife and I are hoping to sell our house in the UK and come live in Cyprus.

I will be looking for property (hopefully to buy but I can't rule out renting at this stage)

I will be looking for work.
as a painter & decorator 
or Driving
or bar work etc....

I am what you would call brand new  to all this and I will spend some time looking around the site to gather as much information for our venture.

Our biggest concerns is brexit and its effects on new people like myself moving & living in Cyprus.

I will be gathering as much info as i can before i start to ask questions that are already here but please don't shoot me if I mess up :rant: I will try my very best 

have a great day all

Mick


----------



## Veronica

Welcome Mick.
Feel free to ask as many questions as you need to on the forum. If you read as many threads as possible you will probably find some answers before you even ask the questions but some threads may well prompt some questions you hadn't thought of before.
We will do our best to answer your questions but remember we are all different and can only answer from our own personal experiences.

Veronica


----------



## Gary Morris

*Hi*

Hi everyone,

We are currently investigating retiring to Cyprus having had the pleasure of living there for 2 years when I served in the RAF. 

We are at a very early stage so we are gathering as much information as required. We would like to relocate from the UK to the Paphos area.

Any help, tips and advice would be gratefuly recieved.

Many thanks

Gary and Marion


----------



## Kerryspirit

*Emigrating to Cyprus*

Hi there I am new on the Cyprus forum and I have a few questions.

I am currently living in Ireland (since 2005) after having lived in Greece, Thessaloniki before for about 4 years. 

As things are changing I am considering moving towards my favourite country Greece again and would love to hook in into the forum.

When I lived in Thessaloniki, even it was my beloved city, I found it VERY hard to survive there with rent and job. Now I read that Cyprus is much better than the rest of Greece but still has the flair of it.

I am German, speak obviously fluent English and also fluent Greek. Maybe not AS fluent anymore due to having been away for these years but I am still very confident in speech and writing too. Also have studied it for years.

Now my questions.
How is it to rent and work in Cyprus?
I have years of experience in the tourism industry in Greece and also in Ireland (no diploma though) and also in translations etc.
How is it to live on a normal wage and being able to live?
Also I have a 12 year old daughter who does NOT speak greek but fluent english and German. She learns languages fast and easy. She would be going to a secondary school, grammar school?
Are they English also or only greek?!
And how is the health system, better than in mainland Greece?
And I would be bringing my car (also left hand drive from Ireland), how is the car insurance and tax?

So many questions but a start 

Thanks


----------



## Veronica

Kerryspirit said:


> . Now I read that Cyprus is much better than the rest of Greece but still has the flair of it.
> 
> Thanks


Cyprus is NOT a part of Greece. It is an independent country. The only thing it shares with Greece is the language although Cypriot Greek is more like old Greek rather than what is spoken in Greece these days.

Jobs are not easy to find but that will depend on how fussy you are about what you do. However, being multilingual would be in your favour.
Rentals are cheaper on the whole than in the UK and plentiful.

The local schools only teach in Greek and don't make any allowances for foreign children. However there are several private English speaking schools but they are not cheap so you would need a well paid job.


----------



## Knickers

Hey, I'm Nicole (user name is a nick name my mum gave me when I was little!)
My partner, Rab, and I will be moving to Cyprus as soon as possible. 

We live on a narrowboat at the moment and are just selling up to move (do you know anyone who fancies a holiday home or a change of lifestyle?!!)

My family are Cypriot and I'm the only one who lives abroad. I have lived most of my life in the UK after having to leave in '74 when we lost everything and went back to England to my Mums family. My Dad is here living in a flat we bought in 2008, unfortunately my Mum died soon after the purchase and never got to see it then Dad moved home. We're in Paralimni.

Soon enough I'll be using this forum to get info regarding vehicle import tax, citizenship, work and, the farce that is Brexit and what it means for us. Firstly, we're looking for a memory foam mattress, I've got a few health problems and our current mattress is killing me 

Looking forward to chatting with you lovely lot


----------



## Greg&Kathy

Hi All 

Hubby and I have finally decided to make the move to Cyprus (from U.S.). I'm originally Greek & Greek Cypriot. About 1/2 my family has already made the move (from U.K. & Canada), I guess it's our turn now.

We're looking to settle down around the Paphos area. Can't wait. Visited Cyprus in 2010 and fell in love (I've mostly lived the majority of my life in Greece, the U.K. and the States).

Thank you!
~Kathy


----------



## Francois Carstens

*Mr*

Hi 

My family and I will be immigrating to Cyprus in 2018 with the investment program. I have done quite some research but finally am at the point where we will soon be coming over for a visit to look at properties. Does any-one know of any new developments coming up that will be ready mid 2018. I have quite a few already but would appreciate any development names to cross reference with my own.

Family of 4, 3 or 4 bedroom outside city limits and hopefully close to one of the international schools.

Francois


----------



## Veronica

Hi Francios,
If you want to be near one of the Airports and an international school the Eastern side of Paphos is close to Paphos airport and the international school of Paphos.
Konia (our village) is very close to everything but out of the town. There is also Geroskipou, and Anvargos which would meet those criteria.
The Western side of Paphos, eg. Peyia, Tala, Chlorakas, etc are much further from the airport but there are international schools on that side.

There are a couple of nice developments being built in Konia.


----------



## kunalsofat

Hello Everyone,

I am from India. I am sort of lost in finding out the procedure for getting a work visa for Cyprus. I have 7 years of IT experience and have worked in UK for 8 months.

I have gone through the Website, but I am confused. Am I eligible for a work visa or am I eligible for resident Visa - Category E, assuming if I dont have an employment offer.

Any help would be sincerely appreciated !!

Regards,
Kunal


----------



## Veronica

Greg&Kathy said:


> Hi All
> 
> Hubby and I have finally decided to make the move to Cyprus (from U.S.). I'm originally Greek & Greek Cypriot. About 1/2 my family has already made the move (from U.K. & Canada), I guess it's our turn now.
> 
> We're looking to settle down around the Paphos area. Can't wait. Visited Cyprus in 2010 and fell in love (I've mostly lived the majority of my life in Greece, the U.K. and the States).
> 
> Thank you!
> ~Kathy


Hi Kathy,
Welcome to the forum.
Feel free to ask any questions you have and we will do our best to answer them. Take some time to read as many threads as possible and ask any questions which they might bring to mind.

Veronica


----------



## wizard4

Welcome to the forum, nice to South Africans, I lived there many moons ago, anway hope you have a smooth transition when the time comes.
Best Wishes


----------



## wizard4

Welcome to the forum, plenty of info here to help you.
Best Wishes


----------



## Sue1961

*Oroklini*

Hi, My husband and myself are looking at buying an apartment in Oroklini in order to relocate permanently from the uk. Does anyone know which apartment blocks are best to look at? We want somewhere where we will have neighbours and not just being used as holiday homes. Would appreciate some advice.


----------



## ButterflyJak

*Hi All*

My husband and I are looking to move to Paphos area within the next few years. We’re currently looking to buy a property now which will be a holiday home until we move permanently and retire early. 

We’re visiting again on 4th November for another week where we’ll be house-hunting again, meeting a solicitor and probably open a bank account. It such a beautiful country. We already have friends & contacts in cyprus which are giving an amazing amount of advice. Last time we visited it was like system overload with the amount of advice given, but all very useful. 

All very exciting 😃


----------



## wizard4

Welcome to the forum, there are plenty of members here who will give you the best possible advice.
Best Wishes


----------



## wizard4

Welcome to the forum ButterflyJak there are plenty of members here who will give you good sound advice.
Best Wishes


----------



## nhowarth

Hi - I'm Nigel Howarth. I first bought property (a plot of land) in Cyprus in 1992 and when my wife and I moved to the island permanently in 2002, we built our house in Erimi.

I am very active advising people how to avoid the pitfalls that await the unwary property buyer and how to overcome the problems those who've bought property have encountered.

Three years ago I spent nearly four hours with delegates from the island's troika of international lenders: the European Commission, the European Central Bank and the International Monetary Fund at which we discussed the many issues affecting the property industry.

I'm pleased to say that some of these issues have been partially rectified through changes in the law, but many still remain.


----------



## KimfromVegas

Hey Everyone, hope all your Christmas prep is going well! I am here temporarily with my husband's job (2 months only  
I need to buy some double cream for some recipes I am making over the holidays, can anyone give a me a brand name and what I should look for as far as %. TIA


----------



## Veronica

KimfromVegas said:


> Hey Everyone, hope all your Christmas prep is going well! I am here temporarily with my husband's job (2 months only
> I need to buy some double cream for some recipes I am making over the holidays, can anyone give a me a brand name and what I should look for as far as %. TIA


Fresh cream is not always easy to find but Alphamega supermarkets usually have it in stock. Usually in 1 litre bottles in the same area as fresh milk.


----------



## JonandGaynor

Veronica said:


> Fresh cream is not always easy to find but Alphamega supermarkets usually have it in stock. Usually in 1 litre bottles in the same area as fresh milk.


The fresh cream we buy from our local supermarket is produced by Lenitis Dairy's and is 40% fat. As Veronica says not many places sell fresh cream but the UHT variety is readily available and whipping cream comes in at 35% fat. HTH


----------



## DavidRex

*Introducing ourselves*

Hi everyone. I too have been a member for a while without introducing myself. My wife and I are both retired and currently living in Western Australia but well advanced in planning a relocation to Cyprus in April - flights booked, accommodation for the first 2 weeks and car rental organised, immigration lawyer and shipping agent arranged. We both fell in love with the country during a 2 week stay in 2016 and have decided to start our new life in the Paphos area, preferably in a small village. Our first priority is to look for a house to rent while we become familiar with the area and decide where to buy. We are bringing our car with us so transport is not a problem and we have tired of incessant traffic noise at our current home in suburbia. We both enjoy archaeology and would like to investigate (and maybe undertake a course) to become volunteer field assistants.


----------



## wizard4

Hi DavidRex, firstly hope all goes well with the move, secondly happy new year, and thirdly if its archaeology your into there's certainly plenty going on. They were working on a site behind the Basilica/hotel right in the centre of Paphos, not the old town. So I am sure you will find something to get involved in.
Cheers


----------



## wizard4

Happy new year Veronica, you can get fresh cream in Devon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ha ha.
Cheers


----------



## DavidRex

Thanks Wizard4 and happy New Year to you and all forum members. We are both excited about the impending move and looking forward to establishing a new network of friends wherever we settle. That will depend on where the real estate agents we have been in contact with can find us a suitable rental for the first few months while we decide on a suitable area to buy a home. Thanks for your kind words.
Cheers (or gia mas)


----------



## Veronica

wizard4 said:


> Happy new year Veronica, you can get fresh cream in Devon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ha ha.
> Cheers


We can get it here in Alphamega and we have sunshine too.
Happy New Year to you.


----------



## eddie7179

*New to Forum*

Hi to all. My name is Eddie, I am 57 yr old ex-Prison Officer, married to Karen who was in elderly healthcare. We are planning to move to Cyprus with my father Danny who is an ex-Para. Although we are British we are currently in Malta, having been here for 7 years.
We like the Pafos area having been there several times before. 
Hopefully we will meet some of you in person soon.
Thanks.

Eddie.


----------



## wizard4

Welcome to the forum Eddiie, hope all goes well with your move with you and your family.
Best Wishes


----------



## eddie7179

*Thank you.*

Many thanks I'm sure it will all go well.

Eddie.


----------



## michellekp

*Hi*

Hi I am Michelle, my husband and I currently live in South Africa, but would like to be closer to my folks in the UK, but warmer so we have decided on Cyprus. We will be visiting Cyprus in the next month or so. We are huge animal lovers and have a whole hoard of them to bring with us so hopefully this will be ok.
Thanks for allowing me to join your forums.


----------



## Veronica

Welcome to the forum Michelle. Cyprus is an excellent choice and I am sure that you will be very happy here.

Veronica


----------



## GSmith

michellekp said:


> Hi I am Michelle, my husband and I currently live in South Africa, but would like to be closer to my folks in the UK, but warmer so we have decided on Cyprus. We will be visiting Cyprus in the next month or so. We are huge animal lovers and have a whole hoard of them to bring with us so hopefully this will be ok.
> Thanks for allowing me to join your forums.


Welcome Michelle. Cyprus can be a great place to live. There are a number of SA expats here in Cyprus and the ones I know love the place.

I wish you well.

Garry


----------



## wizard4

Hi Michelle, I also welcome you to the forum, you will find that a lot of the information you will require is here, to help you settle in Cyprus when the time comes.
Totsienes


----------



## Tacos

*Chris*

Hi, 

I'm about to move to Cyprus with my happy little dog. We are most interested in the Phapos area but are not ruling out other towns at this point. 

I'm Swedish-American by passport but identify more as a global citizen. Work in digital and am interested in mountain- and watersports. 

:fencing:


----------



## PaulatPaphos

Hi everyone, I have recently moved to Cyprus from Leicestershire, England. My wife will be joining me later. I am a licensed accountant (FMAAT). I live in the Universal area and have been coming here since 2000, now time to settle here. Paul


----------



## Veronica

PaulatPaphos said:


> Hi everyone, I have recently moved to Cyprus from Leicestershire, England. My wife will be joining me later. I am a licensed accountant (FMAAT). I live in the Universal area and have been coming here since 2000, now time to settle here. Paul


Welcome to the forum Paul.


----------



## wizard4

Welcome to the forum Paul I wish you and your family every success in Cyprus.
Cheers


----------



## GSmith

Welcome to Cyprus and welcome to the forum Paul.

You have arrived just in time for the good weather to start.

Forgive my question but will you be working in Cyprus or retiring here?

Good luck for the future

Garry


----------



## pa01

*Intro and relocation started*

My husband and I spent 3 weeks in Cyprus, following several holidays and our wedding here 11 years ago. We are in the process of purchasing a house in west side of Cyprus, selling ours in UK, and packing has started. First challenge was finding a house with Title Deeds - tick, 👍

I am interested in any helpful do’s, dont’s, considerations, from people like us who have recently relocated to Cyprus. We are young 60 something’s, bringing our 2 golden retrievers and one of our cars. We are planning to ship personal effects (subject to exchange of contracts) early May and ‘move in’ late May/early June. I like garden landscaping (light), doggy care, sewing, and intend to try some new things in my new found semi-retirement. 

Have done research, much of it is rather ‘dated’, so recent insights most welcome from those of you either going through same journey, with or without pets, or who have done so and already ‘landed’. 

Pauline & Ian


----------



## nhowarth

Hi Pauline & Ian 

I'm pleased to hear you managed to find a house with it's all-important Title Deed (it's taken many years to get the Title Deed cum fraud mess on the front burner.) Hopefully your lawyer has checked that the Title Deed is 'clean' (i.e. there are no claims against the property that will prevent its ownership being transferred to yourselves.)

One of the things you need to do as a priority is make a Will in Cyprus covering your house and any other assets you may have here. The law changed a couple of years ago - if you want to avoid Cyprus' 'forced heirship' rules you need to state in your Will that the distribution of estate is in accordance with the laws of England & Wales.

Other things you need to do is register with Immigration - see Registration Certificate.

And also apply for a Permanent Residence Certificate - see Permanent Residence of Union Citizens and their Family Members.

(I understand from the British High Commission that Cyprus has waived the 5-year rule on permanent residency for British Citizens because of the impending Brexit.)

You also need to register with the Tax Department AFTER you've received your Permanent Residence Certificate - you'll find the form you need to complete at register with the Tax Department and to obtain a "Tax Identification Number".

Assuming that you're receiving state pensions, yYou should also contact the Overseas Healthcare Team for an S1 form on 0191 218 1999. (They will need your address in Cyprus and your NI Number). This will enable you to apply for a Cyprus Medical Card entitling you to (limited) healthcare in Cyprus and free healthcare (NHS) in the UK.

You will need to notify HMRC in the UK that you are planning to leave. If you don't, you may have to pay additional taxes which, as an expat, you are exempt from. You'll find more information at Tax if you leave the UK to live abroad.

My wife and I moved to Cyprus 16 years ago and are very happy here.

All the best


----------



## LTJK

*Introduction*

Hello

I'm new to this type of correspondance so please forgive my ignorance if I get it a bit wrong! I'm keen to get as much positive info for an impending move to Cyprus probanly late 2019. My wife and I are currently living in Germany and intend to live and work in Cyprus begining in early 2020. That's of course if Brexit will allow it. I'm looking forward to sharing, asking and getting the many answers I'll no doubt need for the future.

Regards


----------



## Veronica

LTJK said:


> Hello
> 
> I'm new to this type of correspondance so please forgive my ignorance if I get it a bit wrong! I'm keen to get as much positive info for an impending move to Cyprus probanly late 2019. My wife and I are currently living in Germany and intend to live and work in Cyprus begining in early 2020. That's of course if Brexit will allow it. I'm looking forward to sharing, asking and getting the many answers I'll no doubt need for the future.
> 
> Regards


Welcome to the forum. 
I would recommend that you take some time read as many threads as possible as many of your questions may have been answered already and they may also prompt some questions you wish to ask.
We will do our best to answer any questions.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## will+jane

Hi. We are William and Jane, and we have visited the Paphos area every year for more than 5 years. Retirement coming up in a couple years and would like to settle somewhere in the Paphos area. Ideally, a house where we can see the sea in one direction and the mountains in the other direction! Any advice gratefully received.


----------



## potamiou

Hi I'm Dave. I was using this forum up until 2015, when we were living in Potamiou village, in Limassol district. Two years ago, we moved to Peyia, in Paphos district, where we are quite happy. I see a lot of names I remember from the past, and after I've waded through a few posts, I shall put one or two replies.
I have been trying to connect to "classifieds" but the link doesn't seem to work. Is that no longer in use?
Best Wishes to all, enjoy the sun (at last)!


----------



## Adam Ross

*Hello*

Adam here just joined the site though been in Cyprus some time. Working as administrator for two small businesses serving the expat community. Love the life here and meeting many expats, new and old...


----------



## PeteandSylv

potamiou said:


> Hi I'm Dave. I was using this forum up until 2015, when we were living in Potamiou village, in Limassol district. Two years ago, we moved to Peyia, in Paphos district, where we are quite happy. I see a lot of names I remember from the past, and after I've waded through a few posts, I shall put one or two replies.
> I have been trying to connect to "classifieds" but the link doesn't seem to work. Is that no longer in use?
> Best Wishes to all, enjoy the sun (at last)!


Slightly at a loss to understand what you mean by a "classifieds" link.

Pete


----------



## Veronica

potamiou said:


> I have been trying to connect to "classifieds" but the link doesn't seem to work. Is that no longer in use?
> Best Wishes to all, enjoy the sun (at last)!



Europe Marketplace - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad


----------



## potamiou

PeteandSylv said:


> Slightly at a loss to understand what you mean by a "classifieds" link.
> 
> Pete


Right hand side of screen, under Cyprus Forum Links, there is "Cyprus Classifieds" but it just tells me I've gone to an invalid link.


----------



## PeteandSylv

potamiou said:


> Right hand side of screen, under Cyprus Forum Links, there is "Cyprus Classifieds" but it just tells me I've gone to an invalid link.


I've never noticed that list before!!!

The Classified link doesn't work for me either and the News link makes it clear that there's been no news in Cyprus for over a year!!!!

Veronica's link to the classifieds is rather an anti-climax!!!!!



Pete


----------



## Veronica

PeteandSylv said:


> I've never noticed that list before!!!
> 
> The Classified link doesn't work for me either and the News link makes it clear that there's been no news in Cyprus for over a year!!!!
> 
> Veronica's link to the classifieds is rather an anti-climax!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Pete


I don't know why the powers that be decided to change the classifieds. It worked well how it was before and since changing it they have lost a lot of premium members so lost revenue as a result. Also posts are deleted after a month. Crazy.


----------



## gruitamarius

Hello there. I am Marius, Romanian, coming to Cyprus with a contract. So I am qualified, I think, to the expat title.  I will look for an apartment and I will bring my family also. I will be there, in Limassol, on 3rd of May. I hope they, wife and son, will come in August. Anyway, good that I find you here, and I will keep in contact, as I've never been in Cyprus, so I need someone to show me the right ropes for living as a citizen!


----------



## DavidandLynne

I am a retired teacher and my wife, a medical secretary, retires May 2019. We have visited Cyprus many times for wonderful holidays and are visiting again in August staying at the refurbished Annabelle Hotel. If everything goes well, we are hoping to emigrate to Cyprus in 2019 and we look forward to receiving any help and advice from current expat residents in answering our many questions!!
Thank you,
David and Lynne


----------



## Veronica

Welcome to the forum.

We will do our best to answer any questions you may have.
A good place to start would be for you to read some of the existing threads which will probably answer some questions you have and also prompt other questions from you.

regards
Veronica


----------



## bigbawmcgraw

Hi all!!

Just thought I'd introduce myself before the deluge of questions I'll be asking in the near future 

I'm Gianni (45) and my wife is Wendy, both from Scotland and hoping to move to Cyprus within the next 12 months.

I guess the first step will be getting a home report done on our house to see what we can afford out there (£50,000 ish). 

Sick of the climate here and sick of the Brexit debacle, and looking forward to not racing to our graves. 

Anyway, hope to pick your brains soon!


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick Terrot

Hello everyone. I'm Nick. My family are moving from France to Cyprus this year and I am thinking about doing the same to spend more time with them. I was born in Cyprus to British parents. I have lived there twice as a child so it holds a special place in my heart. Currently I work in the motorcycle industry in London and I will be popping over in the autumn to scout around for a job. At the moment I am after info on registering a motorcycle in Cyprus that I will be riding from London. Ill post in the relevant forum. Cant wait to eat my favourite sheftalia ; )


----------



## potamiou

Nick Terrot said:


> Hello everyone. I'm Nick. My family are moving from France to Cyprus this year and I am thinking about doing the same to spend more time with them. I was born in Cyprus to British parents. I have lived there twice as a child so it holds a special place in my heart. Currently I work in the motorcycle industry in London and I will be popping over in the autumn to scout around for a job. At the moment I am after info on registering a motorcycle in Cyprus that I will be riding from London. Ill post in the relevant forum. Cant wait to eat my favourite sheftalia ; )


Just a quick note as you said you may be bringing a bike. There is no duty on bikes under 600cc, and also, in case you are unaware, bikes are not subject to MoT here (yet!)


----------



## Kazzangnu

*Getting ready for retirement*

Hi Everyone,

My name is Karen and my husband is David. We have decided to make Cyprus our permanent home when we retire (3 years and counting). We are looking at Tala or Peyia areas at the moment. Can anyone provide feedback on these areas or suggest better areas. We are a sociable couple but want our own space but still be amongst a community and near to amenities but do not want to live in a tourist area. Looking forward to receiving lots of feedback on clubs to join, best places to eat in the area and general chit chat so hopefully by the time we have moved, we will have made a few friends. Also recommendations of lawyers etc. that would help the legal side of things go smoother would be appreciated


----------



## Barney69

*Where to start??*

We have holidayed in Paphos and Limassol areas for two decades but never had the cohonas to move out. House in Yorkshire will go on sale this week and we are going to go for it now.

We are both 50 give or take and are not quite ready to retire but can happily live modestly with house sale proceeds and a steady job income.

We have mingled amongst a fair few expats in Paphois who seem bemused we have pontificated about it for so long.

So any advice and info around the following would be gratefully accepted. Assume we know zilch, because we do not have a scooby doo.


Visas and documentation, timescales and how to obtain.
Basic cost of living, typical outgoings, taxes, levys etc.
House and car Rentals or public transport.
Pet transfer - our Dalmatian is 10 and has to follow.
Other do and donts and pearls of wisdom.

You do not have to sell us the lifestyle, more warn of potential pitfalls. Thank you kindly in advance of your help:


----------



## Veronica

Can we please keep this thread for introductions only and ask questions etc in separate threads. 

Thank you


----------



## Claire b

*Hi everyone. We moving bit by bit*

Hi, we love Cyprus and have decided to make it our new home, bit by bit!! We have been going to Greece for our holidays for the last 10 years. A few years ago we thought about buying a holiday home as retirement was looming. When we started to research buying a home on the Greek islands we found Cyprus had more to offer for longer, all year round, stays. We have now stayed out here for a couple of extended stays and have d chided to jump in and buy somewhere. (Before you post we should rent first, it's too late!!! We are in the process of buying). We are committed to looking after youngest granddaughter for the next year, until she starts school, then we are free to stay for as long as we like. 

Is be really interested in any advice on the buying process, making friends and any other good advice you have or your experiences. 

Thanks for reading

Claire


----------



## Windynite

*American artist to Kaliepia June 8*

I will be in Kaliepia, near Paphos, beginning June 8th for three months, minimum. I am an artist. (moderated)I am also a diver, pickleball and tennis player, can sail. I am a single man and look forward to contributing to the community, possibly volunteering with kids or whatever. 

Looking forward to meeting others and enjoying all that Cyprus has to offer.

I will have my own transport.

Bill


----------



## Claire b

Hi Karen, sorry no advice as I am in the same position as you but3 years down the road. I'm getting very nervous. Just wondered if you had any concerns. Claire x


----------



## AngieF

Hi

My name is Angie and my husband's name is Brian. We are looking at moving to Cyprus when he retires in around 6 years. Our son will also be coming with us-he will be in his early 30's by then. He has health issues so cannot work and currently gets ESA in the UK. I'm sure I will have lots of questions with regards to health, etc before we think of making the move.

Our house is shared ownership so we will be using the money from the sale to buy a property. We don't know many of the areas, we are looking at Peyia and Tala and would like somewhere with a sea view and within walking distance of some amenities. We intend to have a car so if it's a drive to a supermarket it doesn't matter. A bus route would be good so that we wouldn't have to rely on the car all the time.

Although hubby will be retired I won't, so some of the money from the sale of the house will be used for us to live on until I also can claim my pension.

We are trying to save in the next few years for all the extras though it would be good to know what else we need to look at in case we forget. we have thought of the obvious like legal fees, both for selling our UK house and buying our Cyprus home, rental budget while we search for somewhere, shipping fees, a car. What else did you find you needed to budget for? Obviously our budget is tight so we need all our money from the house for somewhere new and to live on. 

We are so excited, we just wish we could pack up and move now! We spend all our time looking longingly at properties that we have no chance of owning!

On our trip next year we are going to be taken on a viewing trip so that we can see the type of properties that are within our budget. I'm beside myself with excitement already! I'm sure I will frequent this forum often to get answers to the many questions I'm sure we will have before the move eventually happens.


----------



## Veronica

Welcome to the forum Angie


----------



## Christine64

Veronica said:


> This thread is for new members to introduce themselves. Tell us a little bit about yourself.
> Welcome to the forum


Hi my name is chris and we are looking for along term rental villa around Polis or Argaka. We would like a pool but we don't know the cost of maintenance. Could anybody help us? We have been in Polis for 2 months and are due to go back to Wales at the end of the month, haven't found a suitable place yet.


----------



## wizard4

Rock on Veronica.
Cheers


----------



## Sandrapoy1

*Moving Soon*

Hi Everyone
I thought I would introduce myself and my hubby....Sandra & Nick.... as we are finally making the move to Cyprus at the end of September, hubby Nick retires at the end of August as he is then 65 and I am 62 so have a few years yet to officially retire, although I don't work anymore....I have been lurking on this site for months and have read most of the posts going back a few years, we have learned a lot by reading and researching, but now I have silly questions really that I can't find answers to, so I thought I would introduce us first and then begin with the daft questions that I have.

We are sending the car out a few weeks before we leave so we will have transport for when we get there....we haven't chosen a moving company yet, we will be renting in Cyprus and have decided nearer to the time to find a four month rental so we can go exploring different places to decide exactly where it is we want to live, we haven't found anything to rent yet as I have read it is better to find something closer to the time....so we were thinking of looking online at properties for a short term rental around August sometimes as then it will only be a matter of around six weeks, and hopefully finding a short term rental for the end of September will be easier as the holiday season will be over.
We are both excited about our next adventure and although the weather is lovely here in the Uk at the moment we are looking forward to more sunshine, I look forward to getting to know you all and hope you can help with some of my dafter questions.


----------



## emel10

*New arrivals*

Hi,

we are from Scotland (UK) and have just bought a place in Cyprus with view to retirement there within 2 x years. We will visit regularly in the intervening time.Open to any and all advice/guidance. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Veronica

Can people please keep this thread for introductions only and not questions.

You are more likely to get answers if you start a new thread with an appropriate title or post on and existing thread that is relevant to your questions.

thank you


----------



## Dazjohn

*Hello Everyone*

My name is Darryl, I am 63 years old and I took early retirement from my job as a London Underground Train Driver in 2015. I live in Blackpool, Lancashire near to the sea. 

I have been visiting Cyprus for quite a few years and I have now decided to move there for at least part of the year. I am in a position to keep my property here in the UK and initially I was originally looking for a long term rental around Kiti but I eventually found a property for sale in Pervolia which was suitable so I am going ahead with this now. I hope the formalities will be complete around October. 

I like cycling, walking and traveling in general and I shall enjoy the much milder Spring, Autum and Winters in Cyprus. I have already seen a good deal of the island and look forward to exploring further. I find Cyprus a very pleasant place and I have already managed to meet a few friends on my many visits.

I am finding this forum a very useful source of information and I hope to post a few questions in the next few months.

Kind regards,
Darryl.


----------



## latch123

*New Arrivals*

Hi

Just wanted to say hello to you all 

We arrive next week, will be staying Paphos and plan to search the areas for a nice rental. We made the decision to come and stay in short term as we have had no joy with online agents finding a property. 

Very excited  Fingers crossed we find something asap.

Any advice would be massively appreciated.

xx


----------



## harrymaskers

*Hi*

Hi and thanks for allowing me to join. My partner and I (plus 2 kids aged 9 and 13) are looking to move to Cyprus in the near future. We've joined this sire to hopefully get the information we need to make the move and ensure we stay. No doubt i'll be posting for answers to Q's we have, work, school etc.


----------



## David_&_Letitia

harrymaskers said:


> Hi and thanks for allowing me to join. My partner and I (plus 2 kids aged 9 and 13) are looking to move to Cyprus in the near future. We've joined this sire to hopefully get the information we need to make the move and ensure we stay. No doubt i'll be posting for answers to Q's we have, work, school etc.


Hi - welcome to the Forum!

Your user name brings back memories! Which service were you? RM by any chance?


----------



## harrymaskers

David_&_Letitia said:


> Hi - welcome to the Forum!
> 
> Your user name brings back memories! Which service were you? RM by any chance?


LOL. Yes. 40 Cdo RM in Taunton.


----------



## David_&_Letitia

harrymaskers said:


> LOL. Yes. 40 Cdo RM in Taunton.


Brilliant! One more Royal to come here then (there are about 10 of us already). I was in 40 Cdo RM from 1973-76 based in Seaton Barracks Plymouth, then 41 Cdo Gp in Malta, 42 Cdo RM Bickleigh a couple of times, 45 Cdo Gp a couple of times including during Falklands War and 539 Asslt Sqn RM.

Got through lots of harry black maskers in my 25 years with the Corps!

My son also served as RM in 42 Cdo RM with service in Sierra Leone and Iraq.

Looking forward to you coming over. Sandbags already pulled up, lamps swinging and dits galore!


----------



## harrymaskers

David_&_Letitia said:


> Brilliant! One more Royal to come here then (there are about 10 of us already). I was in 40 Cdo RM from 1973-76 based in Seaton Barracks Plymouth, then 41 Cdo Gp in Malta, 42 Cdo RM Bickleigh a couple of times, 45 Cdo Gp a couple of times including during Falklands War and 539 Asslt Sqn RM.
> 
> Got through lots of harry black maskers in my 25 years with the Corps!
> 
> My son also served as RM in 42 Cdo RM with service in Sierra Leone and Iraq.
> 
> Looking forward to you coming over. Sandbags already pulled up, lamps swinging and dits galore!


Thanks. I was 40 from 88 to 97. Sunshine boys. Whats the work like in Cyprus? I'm an IT specialist.


----------



## wizard4

David you are obsessed with Royalty, bow, scrape, worship. Ha Ha ooooops sorry Princess Veronica know this one is for introductions. Anyway welcome to the forum harrymaskers.


----------



## Everise

1 Month 1 Day and a few hours to the big move. 
My partner and I are headed to Cyprus 9th October and to be honest - can't wait


----------



## PEMAngela

Hello,Patty here.I'm currently living in the UAE and I recently lost my husband of 35 years.
Hopefully I'll move to Paphos soon and I'm looking forward to talking to other expats in situations like mine.
Thank you


----------



## Veronica

Welcome to the new members.


----------



## SultanQaboos02

*Aiming For Cyprus*

A first post to introduce ourselves as we plan to retire to Cyprus early in 2019. We have lived in the Middle East for 25 + years, currently in Qatar. Are organising a trip to Larnaca and/or Paphos in middle-November and would love to hear from those already on site. Any thoughts on the pros and cons of either site would be very welcome. Have been down to the local Cypriot embassy for information but came away without much data. Met the ambassador who likes his coffee strong.

Best regards,

Steve & Zoe


----------



## AndyJo

*Hi*



Veronica said:


> This thread is for new members to introduce themselves. Tell us a little bit about yourself.
> Welcome to the forum


Hi, my name is Andy and my family and I are considering a permanent move to Cyprus from the UK. Our second trip to Cyprus this year is in 3 weeks and we can't wait to return to your beautiful island.


----------



## stefan78

hi

i just joined forum

currently live in UK but born in eastern europe

after 14 years living without sun and with plenty of rain decide to move to sun...

been in Cyprus few times and love it 

big move is planned on some point of 2020 now just preparing and collect information

sorry in advance for many topics with different questions


----------



## Seaton

*New on here*

Hi all, Debs & Dave here, decisions made , we're going for it. Now the practicalities.
Both retired and in our 50's . having visited the island many times its a no brainer for our retirement relaxing years.
We've got loads of questions so thanks in advance to those of you who will answer and help us lol.


----------



## ConstantinosPap

Hello everybody i am Constantinos i am From Greece and i am living almost 1.5 year in Cyprus and esspecially in famagusta district Frenaros it is a wonderfull place!


----------



## Shotokan101

Hi everyone - I'm Jim and my Wife 
(Liz) and I are thinking of retiring to Cyprus - possibly the Paphos/Peyia area.

We have two cats that we will be taking with us if/when we move.

I like reading - music - cats - and Karate

Looking forward to hearing from you all and hopefully meeting some of you when we move out - Brexit Willing!

Thanks

Jim


----------



## wizard4

Welcome to the forum
Cheers


----------



## Shotokan101

wizard4 said:


> Welcome to the forum
> Cheers



Thanks - looking forward to participating more

Jim


----------



## LifeOutLoud

Dear Expat Forum members, we currently live in Qatar but have had a house near Larnaca for the past 15 years and are frequent visitors. We look forward to moving to Cyprus permanently over the next couple of years and enjoy learning more about living in Cyprus full-time from the forum.


----------



## nhowarth

I hope your move goes well.

Regards,


----------



## Veronica

LifeOutLoud said:


> Dear Expat Forum members, we currently live in Qatar but have had a house near Larnaca for the past 15 years and are frequent visitors. We look forward to moving to Cyprus permanently over the next couple of years and enjoy learning more about living in Cyprus full-time from the forum.


Welcome to the forum. Good luck with your move


----------



## feverpitch

Hey Guys, 

I'm Al, looking to relocating my family over to Cyprus from Australia (We holiday in Cyprus as my wife has roots). Tired of the endless rat race that comes from living here. Look forward to continue reading all your posts and experiences.


----------



## Shotokan101

Welcome - very friendly and helpful forum here with great knowledgeable users

Jim


----------



## Ondy1994

Hello. I'm Jiří but please call me Ondy. I will soon turn 26 and I get a job offer to work at the hotel as a waiter in Paphos. we agreed to begin from mid of February to mid of December 2020. I just found this forum at the google search when I was looking for some info about boxing clubs in Paphos. Paphos will be the place where I will work (i hope).

I'm from Czech republic and I'm glad I can go out of this country. At least I will not be in my original country


----------



## Veronica

Welcome to the forum Ondy. I am sure you will enjoy living in Paphos.


----------



## wizard4

Yup welcome to the forum, lots of great advice readily available.
Cheers


----------



## kalosopio

Hello fellas,
I am Mike Charles. I am new to this forum & I love traveling in Cyprus.


----------



## Veronica

Hi Mike,
Welcome to the family.


----------



## anthoulla

*Meeting like minded people*

Hi there,

My name is Myrianthi and I live in Melbourne Australia. I’m a Greek Cypriot by birth and travel to Cyprus regularly, IN fact will be there in July. My partner and I would like to meet like minded individuals who enjoy the outdoors, a good glass of wine/beer and dialogue.

We are (or rather me) interested in engaging with someone who has or interested in an opportunity of starting a business but due to finding the right people or partner has not come about easy. 

Would love to make some connections before we get there. We stay in Paralimni ( family home).

Look forward to hearing from someone 😊

Cheers
Myrianthi


----------



## crflueflame

Hello Myrianthi

Don’t know if your July visit will be possible, likewise mine !
My intention was to be in Paphos end of June beginning of July, waiting to see if that’s going to be possible, if it is and we are on the island at the same time I am up for meeting up.

Yours
Carol


----------



## LorrB

Hi, just joined the forum, have previously lived in cyprus and had umpteen holidays. Now starting the journey to see about having our own little bit of paradise. Due to holiday again at end of July but not sure that will be happening due to Covid 
Lorraine


----------



## Tonyandvanessa

*Planning the move*

Hi folks, 
The time, at last, has finally come for us to begin planning our permanent move to Cyprus. 
Having holidayed around Pernera and Protaras for the last five years I think we found the perfect spot to begin our retirement and wind down 
Vanessa and myself are looking forward to all the great advice that will be needed in the next coming year
All the very best Tony and Vanessa


----------



## PilotMax

Hello all,

Newbie here my name is Max, we have a house in Kokkines near Paralimni . Parents had been in Cyprus for 25 years and loved every moment until sadly age got the better of them.

Looking forward to interacting with you all . Hope you are all safe and well

Max


----------



## Murph1

*Hi*

Hi,

I am new to this site, just joined. I am originally Irish but lived in Uk most of my life. I have lived in Cyprus in Larnaca since 2016 with my wife. I travel back and forth to UK regularly as I have family there.

I have been back in UK now for the last few months and I am waiting for Airports to re-open in Cyprus so I can return to my wife.

Murph..


----------



## nhowarth

Hi Murph

The airports in Cyprus have re-opened, but the list of countries does not include the UK and there’s been no announcement when flights from the UK will be permitted.

19 countries have been placed in two categories:

First category - Greece, Malta, Bulgaria, Norway, Austria, Finland, Slovenia, Hungary, Israel, Denmark, Germany, Slovakia, and Lithuania.

Second category - Switzerland, Poland, Romania, Croatia, Estonia, and Czechia.

Initially, passengers from countries in both categories will have to furnish a clear Covid-19 test conducted 72 hours previously before they are allowed to board an aircraft to Cyprus.

(Cypriot nationals and legal residents would be allowed to take the test on arrival on the island. They will remain in self-isolation until the result is issued.)

From June 20 onwards, travellers from the first category will NOT have to furnish a clear Covid-19 test.

All passengers coming from countries not included in the two categories will remain in self-isolation at home for 14 days and the cost of the test, travel, and quarantine will be paid by the passenger.

The list of countries will be evaluated weekly, allowing countries to be added/removed from the lists depending on their:

•	‘R’ number, daily cases per 100,000 of the population
•	weekly deaths per 100,000 population
•	weekly number of tests performed per 100,000 of the population
•	prevalence of the virus within the community
•	risk assessment of each country based on data from WHO and ECDC.

The Cypriot authorities acted very quickly and decisively and have done a very good job of containing the spread of the virus:

•	They stopped passenger flight entering the country from 21st March and soon got a mobile track & trace up and running.
•	The police cracked down hard on those who disobeyed the rules - social gathering, breaking curfew, etc. everyone soon got the message.
•	Church services were banned and the police arrested a bishop and worshippers (which included a local mayor).
•	We had to get permission to leave the house; either by sending an SMS request or completing a paper and taking it with us. And we had to take our ID and paper (or mobile phone) with us.

Over the past week we’ve had less than a dozen new cases – and some of them resulted from repatriated Cypriots who were infected while abroad.

In conclusion, it’s up to the lunatics in charge of the asylum in Westminster when you'll be able to return.

Regards


----------



## Murph1

*Flights to Cyprus*

yes...thank you for the information. It is possible to book flights from UK and Ireland from 1st July , but it wont be possible to enter the country, if you are from a category C country unless you are the holder of a category A passport.

I havent booked my ticket yet, but I expect the Cypriot Govt to relax the rules within the next few weeks.. I hope so anyway..

Murph


----------



## Bunty67

*Retirement*

We are visiting Cyprus from 5th September as we are looking to retire to Famagusta area, villages in mind are Sotira, Frenaros, Avgorou, Vrysoulles, Leopetri & Ayia Thekla. Would be really nice to meet up with expat(s) for a social distance chat/drink to discuss general day to day living, costs, healthcare etc. We are visiting properties during our stay and would love to meet up with anyone if you think you could assist us. Our names are Steve and Nikki and we are staying in Protaras and have a hire car so able to travel.


----------



## Nickwol

*Newbie Introduction*

Hi, I'm Nick. My wife and i currently live in Leicester in the Uk, but are holding onto the dream of hopefully living in Cyprus. As most people on here, we have holidayed in Cyprus on numerous occasions over the years and absolutely love the place.

We're still a bit too young to retire, but i'm lucky in that i earn a living online, and therefore not fixed to a location, hence the thought of living somewhere with a better climate.

We will be looking to rent long term rather than buy, and really like the area around Paphos, so that's where we will be focusing on going forward. 

Realistically, this probably wont happen for at least another 12 months, but i would be truly grateful of any advice anyone could give.

Looking forward to becoming part of the community.


----------



## Veronica

Hi Nick, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Shotokan101

Welcome Nick - loads of useful threads here for you already and fast friendly advice on anything that you can't find 

Jim


----------



## steviep964

*Homework*

Hi all, Just doing my research, My wife and I are planning on retiring to Cyprus in about 4 Years. I always like to get a plan of action well in advance and this forum is just what i was looking for. I have to keep an eye out from the results of Brexit and weak pound, to work out affordability of the venture, but I think we should be ok. We have friends on the island but it is nice to get Differing advice and experiences of those in the know.


----------



## Shotokan101

Hi and welcome 

Jim


----------



## Happy man

*New member*

Hi all. I am retired and my partner retires soon. We are planning a 3 week visit to Cyprus soon (subject to UK lockdown rules) to visit various towns and villages in and around the Polis-Paphos-Limassol areas. We aim to arrive at a short list of places that we might make our home. Longer term we want to rent for a year or so before maybe buying a property in a couple of years. As we progress no doubt we will have numerous questions for which we would appreciate any feedback that forum members could provide. For now, we are still reading all the good info on the forum.


----------



## Joshua32

*Limassol in March*

Dropping a note here to say hi to everyone in this forum! My company is assigning me for few weeks in limassol tentatively Feb 2021. This will be my first time. Any tips for a newcomer is welcome! TIA


----------



## nhowarth

I hope you have a pleasant & productive time during your assignment. Does your company have offices in Limassol? I know of a few companies here - I retired to a small village outside Limassol town 18 years ago.

I think the biggest tip I can give you is be careful crossing the road; the standard of driving is somewhat different to the UK.

The COVID regulations are strictly enforced, which has helped keep the coronavirus suppressed. So the Police won't say 'oh you've been a naughty boy; don't do it again' like they would in the UK. It's likely you'll get an on-the-spot fine - or worse if it's a serious infringement. You can find the latest information at Important Announcements.

Try the local food - it's wonderful. The local fruit and veg is much better than you'll get in the UK supermarkets. (The last time I was in a Tesco, they were selling green bananas and tasteless melons as hard as cannonballs.)

Generally, the Cypriot people are very friendly and hospitable, but you must respect their way of doing things, which may be different to what you've experienced.

Unfortunately, there isn't a word in the Greek language that expresses the same level of urgency as the Spanish word mañana. Get used to it.

Cypriots are very hospitable, try not to offend them by refusing food/drink. (I was offered a spoonful of sheep brains and I survived to tell the tale.)

Try to learn a little Greek, it's appreciated.

If you have some free time, visit some of the mountain villages. They're delightful.

Above all, keep an open mind enjoy your stay.

Regards,


----------



## Joshua32

*Limassol in March/Feb*

Thank you ! very insightful! We don't have a local office in Limassol just a reseller/partner. 

Sounds like a fun place to explore! I am not very adventurous with food though haha


----------



## J-KO

*Coming Aboard*

My name's Jake Duncan, coming to you presently from Dunbar in Scotland - with an incoming Paphos flight booked for 31st of this month.

I'll probably spend around three weeks gadding around the south of the island, in my wee rental car, "re-familiarising" myself with many popular spots, on a one or two-nightly basis.

In the coming years, it's my intention to spend (at least) four months, November to February, on the island either based in the Polis, Coral Bay or Larnaca areas - all of which I'm comfortable with.

I'll probably head up to Polis, first off, at the end of the month when I arrive.

That's my story today. The rain's just come on here in Dunbar (as it often does at this time of year) and I've got to get my washing in! (as you do).

Jake


----------



## nhowarth

I hope you enjoy your stay Jake.

Like Scotland and the rest of the UK, COVID-19 cases are rising (but not at such an alarming level.)

Make sure you acquaint yourself with the restrictions. The police don't faff around her as they do in the UK.

Keep your eyes on the Cyprus Mail, Knews and in-cyprus for the latest updates.

Have a safe flight.

What's rain???

Cheers,


----------



## J-KO

Cheers for that Simon,

Will check out those other sites you have recommended.

Rain is to Cyprus as what warmth is to Scotland right now!

Jake


----------



## J-KO

Simon, do you mind me asking which area of the island you reside in?

I didn't mention on my introductory post that my affection for the island grew considerably over the last few years, as a result of my partner Alice being stationed at Episkopi (she managed the WRVS office, on camp). Whenever there was a break in my contract work, I would take the opportunity to zip out there (Alice had tied accommodation "behind the wire"), so I must have spent - easily - a total of over six months there, over the length of Alice's two-and-a-half year contract. We spent many a free weekend driving all around the island in her Chevy (not a limo - the little "Spark" model!) but enjoyed some fabulous times, in doing so.

BTW, just took your advice to check the KNews site (very comprehensive) to see that 200 cases of Covid-19 were reported yesterday. While these numbers (and proportions) are much less than the likes of the UK, if the numbers in Cyprus continue on the ascendancy could you possibly see the Cypriot government returning to a "full-on" lockdown as they had in place earlier in the year - particularly based upon the resultant "success" of the measures that were in place back then? 

You can no doubt see where I am going with this!

Many thanks (again),

Jake


----------



## nhowarth

Hi Jake

Simon couldn't make it today, so I'm replying on his behalf 

I live in Erimi, which is quite close to the Episkopi garrison. We bought land here nearly 30 years ago and built our home when where retired here in 2002.

The majority of COVID cases are in the more populated areas - there have been 4 in Erimi and also 4 in Episkopi. There's an excellent summary of cases, etc at https://covid19.ucy.ac.cy/?fbclid=IwAR2uKM8-2TwABOBSWDnFzxC9jLdt_1GjDI5WQDu91AsttJGhF_qgvxMqwr8 (click on EN at top right or the English version.)

I hope the government doesn't impose another lock-down - we'll have to see how things develop.

Regards,


----------



## Shaun T

Hi there,
Are there any Brits on this forum living on the north side willing to share information on the pros and cons of living in the North?
I know it looks risky purchasing a property in the north especially when it says TRNC exchange deeds and the only people to recognise them is Northern Cyprus / Turkey.
I have seen some beautiful properties for sale and unbelievably cheap… what to do???


----------



## Shotokan101

No offense intended but if you have any moral compass whatsoever then forget buying stolen property...... 

Jim


----------



## Veronica

Shaun T said:


> Hi there,
> Are there any Brits on this forum living on the north side willing to share information on the pros and cons of living in the North?
> I know it looks risky purchasing a property in the north especially when it says TRNC exchange deeds and the only people to recognise them is Northern Cyprus / Turkey.
> I have seen some beautiful properties for sale and unbelievably cheap… what to do???


Buying in the North is very risky as TRNC exchange deeds are not legal. If you want to be sure you need to check the land registry in the South to find out if the land belonged (and therefore probably still does) to a Greek Cypriot. There are many court cases where the rightful owners are contesting the illegal TRNC deeds. Don't fall into the trap of buying in the North because it is cheaper. Ask yourself instead WHY it is cheaper.


----------



## David V

Hi All I have just joined the forum and I have a problem which I'm sure someone will be able to help with.
We have a car in Cyprus and as we are unable to visit to road tax, we want to sorn the car until we can travel to Cyprus.
Does any one know how we go about this please.

Regards

David


----------



## 1762653

Veronica said:


> This thread is for new members to introduce themselves. Tell us a little bit about yourself.
> Welcome to the forum


Hello Everyone,

Maybe it is not surprising but I think that I have had enough of cold winters and rain (particularly as I live in Scotland) so am thinking about warmer, drier options and Cyprus seems to fit the bill. I visited Paphos about 12 years ago.....at Christmas, to see a friend. I loved the temperature and sunshine. I know that I have a lot of "homework" to do, including visiting the island (once we can travel again) to have a good look around but I do have a couple of questions.............You will probably think me a woose because my first question is about cockroaches! I just read that they are everywhere in Cyprus! I know that you can't just believe everything that you read so I would really appreciate some thoughts on this one! Secondly I am divorced so will be on my own........is there plenty to do when you are a solo expat?

Thanks for reading my post and also thanks (in advance) for your help.

Susan


----------



## Veronica

suziewuzie0 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Maybe it is not surprising but I think that I have had enough of cold winters and rain (particularly as I live in Scotland) so am thinking about warmer, drier options and Cyprus seems to fit the bill. I visited Paphos about 12 years ago.....at Christmas, to see a friend. I loved the temperature and sunshine. I know that I have a lot of "homework" to do, including visiting the island (once we can travel again) to have a good look around but I do have a couple of questions.............You will probably think me a woose because my first question is about cockroaches! I just read that they are everywhere in Cyprus! I know that you can't just believe everything that you read so I would really appreciate some thoughts on this one! Secondly I am divorced so will be on my own........is there plenty to do when you are a solo expat?
> 
> Thanks for reading my post and also thanks (in advance) for your help.
> 
> Susan


The cockroaches are not a big problem unless you are in an old house and don't have decent fly screens to keep out the insects. When I lived in Limassol in the 70's the old house we lived was overrun with them so I got very used to them. The new build I lived in in Paphos for 14years I rarely saw any.


----------



## 1762653

Thanks Veronica.

Any thoughts on coming to Cyprus as a single expat..........


----------



## TrishE10

Veronica said:


> This thread is for new members to introduce themselves. Tell us a little bit about yourself.
> Welcome to the forum





Veronica said:


> This thread is for new members to introduce themselves. Tell us a little bit about yourself.
> Welcome to the forum





Veronica said:


> This thread is for new members to introduce themselves. Tell us a little bit about yourself.
> Welcome to the forum


Hello everyone. I have just joined this forum as I bought an apartment in the Limassol area of Cyprus in November. Because of the pandemic I have been unable to travel to organise things like opening a bank account and collecting any post which may have arrived for me. I am particularly concerned about utility bills. I have paid the electricity bill with a credit card as the company sent it to me by email. I am concerned about other utility bills such as local taxes, water etc. Can anyone tell me whether they are invoiced annually, in April?, or more often. I am worried about not paying everything that I should. Can anyone advise me about this. I do hope to be able to travel to Cyprus in May to deal with these things if the regulations allow but I would be grateful for any advice that others could give. Many thanks. Patricia


----------



## NeileUweK

Hi. We are planning to retire to the Paphos area in the next 5 to 10 years. I was thinking, though, that I may be able to see out my career in Cyprus and move earlier. I have a Finance, Bookkeeping and IT background. Has anybody any ideas how I might pursue this? Many Thanks - Neil


----------



## BadgerandBabe

Veronica said:


> This thread is for new members to introduce themselves. Tell us a little bit about yourself.
> Welcome to the forum


Hi, we are old ******s that are presently living in Bulgaria. We have been here 11 years now but have decided it's time to move to a warmer winter climate and above all somewhere where the health system is a bit more reliable. I badger am a long-term ex-pat having been living and working in Europe since 89. Would be interested in any advice that residents can give us with regard to Cyprus. we are looking to get a 2/3 bed bungalow with a bit of outdoor space for two large dogs. thanks in advance


----------



## Safetyman

Veronica said:


> This thread is for new members to introduce themselves. Tell us a little bit about yourself.
> Welcome to the forum


Hi, I am a UK citizen now residing in the England but had an apartment in Oroklini for 12 years. We have just sold the apartment and I would like to explain the pros and cons of purchasing and selling property in Southern Cyprus. I would also like to add positive and negative comments regarding the estate agents and contact details for obtaining your title deeds and for buying/selling your property through a local Power of Attorney.


----------



## Veronica

Welcome to the new members. Having introduced yourselves it is a good ide to start new threads in the main part of the forum with any questions you may have so that members can help you with advice and examples from their own experiences. You may also find that if you do a search in the forum search engine there will be existing threads which answer your questions. We have plenty of long term members who are always happy to help.


----------



## Safetyman

BadgerandBabe said:


> Hi, we are old ******s that are presently living in Bulgaria. We have been here 11 years now but have decided it's time to move to a warmer winter climate and above all somewhere where the health system is a bit more reliable. I badger am a long-term ex-pat having been living and working in Europe since 89. Would be interested in any advice that residents can give us with regard to Cyprus. we are looking to get a 2/3 bed bungalow with a bit of outdoor space for two large dogs. thanks in advance


Hello Badgerand Babe, We purchased an apartment in Oroklini 11 years ago and nearly fell in to the trap of not checking honest reviews which nearly cost me several thousands of Euro's. We have just sold the apartment and used the same agent who has refused to pay the balance of the sale money as they think I should have to pay for repairs although the the sale had been completed. Thankfully most of the money was via UK bank accounts so we are not so much out of pocket. The owner George also decided to add another 0.5% to his selling fees after the sale had been completed and refused to give the refund. My advise, look to the various forums before deciding to purchase any property and find a reliable and honest estate agent as there are some very unreliable ones out there. I can give you the name of the one that I used if required.


----------



## Noggin66

Hi everyone. I'm a Brit, with dual Irish citizenship and currently living in Norway. Looking forward, I hope to retire in 2026 and move south. So I'm doing my research early as I count down the months. Hoping to be able to find some helpful info here. Regards Graeme.


----------



## malwalker

Hi everyone Mal here.
Plan is to move to Cyprus when our son has finished primary school in summer of 2023 so starting doing the research now. Our priority is being in the best place for him.....it looks like the Paphos area with it's large expat community and several international schools. Myself and my wife could live anywhere but feel it's important to live where our lad has the chance to meet other children in the same boat and having the same experiences. I will post a few questions over the next months but just wanted to intoduce myself here first.
Thanks everyone and see you on the beach!


----------



## Veronica

Welcome to the forum Mal.


----------



## nhowarth

Hi Mal

Don't cross Limassol off your list - there are some excellent international schools there:

The Heritage, Pascal, Foleys, Silverline, American Academy, St Mary's to name but a few.

My Rotary Club ran an annual School Speaking competition for 10 years for Junior and Senior teams from all the private schools - including those in Paphos.

With one exception, the Limassol teams won Gold.

Limassol is also very cosmopolitan city and business hub. E.g. currently my Rotary Club has members from Canada, Cyprus, England, Germany, Iran, Italy, Jordan, Lebanon, Lithuania, Montenegro, Poland, Russia, Scotland, Serbia, Switzerland, Ukraine and the USA.

Cheers,


----------



## malwalker

nhowarth said:


> Hi Mal
> 
> Don't cross Limassol off your list - there are some excellent international schools there:
> 
> The Heritage, Pascal, Foleys, Silverline, American Academy, St Mary's to name but a few.
> 
> My Rotary Club ran an annual School Speaking competition for 10 years for Junior and Senior teams from all the private schools - including those in Paphos.
> 
> With one exception, the Limassol teams won Gold.
> 
> Limassol is also very cosmopolitan city and business hub. E.g. currently my Rotary Club has members from Canada, Cyprus, England, Germany, Iran, Italy, Jordan, Lebanon, Lithuania, Montenegro, Poland, Russia, Scotland, Serbia, Switzerland, Ukraine and the USA.
> 
> Cheers,


Hi Nigel
Thanks for your reply. As we've just started our research in to moving over in 2023 it is great to get positive information so early. We have holidayed for several years on the eastern side of Cyprus as our friend has a villa in Xylofagau but feel the west would be a better move for our son who would be 11. We are open to any recommendations and Limassol is on our list of places to research. We've already booked our flights this August to go back to our friends place but next year we will be coming to the west side to have a look. 
Many thanks again.
Mal


----------



## Ksenia Riazanova

Veronica said:


> Hi, welcome to the forum and welcome to Cyprus.
> Take some time to read through some of the threads which may give you an idea of what it is like living here.
> There is a lot to see and do here and after 10 years of living there is still a lot I am discovering. So yes lots to explore despite the fact that this lovely island isn't very big.
> 
> regards
> Veronica


Thank you!


----------



## Adrianh1964

Veronica said:


> Welcome to the forum Mal.


Hi my name is Adrian I am from UK and I am seriously considering moving and opening a business in Cyprus looking for any guidance and support


----------



## Veronica

Adrianh1964 said:


> Hi my name is Adrian I am from UK and I am seriously considering moving and opening a business in Cyprus looking for any guidance and support


Welcome to the forum Adrian. If you post a new thread in the main part of this forum with your ideas for the type of business you have in mind members will be able to give you feedback. Also use the search engine to find older posts about businesses and you may find the information you need is already out there.


----------



## Veronica

Welcome Mark


----------



## AnthonyPM

Veronica said:


> This thread is for new members to introduce themselves. Tell us a little bit about yourself.
> Welcome to the forum


Hi Veronica, 
I'm 72 self sufficient and am thinking about living in Cyprus. I've had a holiday home in Spain for 16 years and fully paid for. I sold my house in UK in feb 2020 with a view to getting residencia in Spain but failed because I couldnt prove I was living there In 2020 which was difficult because one couldnt travel because of covid.
I'm just researching if renting and then buying in Cyprus is reasonably straight forward.
I was ex forces here in 69 and 92.
I hope someone can steer me UN the right direction.
Thankyou


----------



## Veronica

AnthonyPM said:


> Hi Veronica,
> I'm 72 self sufficient and am thinking about living in Cyprus. I've had a holiday home in Spain for 16 years and fully paid for. I sold my house in UK in feb 2020 with a view to getting residencia in Spain but failed because I couldnt prove I was living there In 2020 which was difficult because one couldnt travel because of covid.
> I'm just researching if renting and then buying in Cyprus is reasonably straight forward.
> I was ex forces here in 69 and 92.
> I hope someone can steer me UN the right direction.
> Thankyou


Hi Anthony, I'm sorry I missed your post until now. I am afraid that as I have now left Cyprus (moved to France) I am not sure what the rules and requirements are post Brexit regarding income etc to live in Cyprus. If you qualify in that respect it is definitely always best to rent first rather than buy. A word of caution though. As you get older the excessive heat of Cyprus summers can be extremely uncomfortable. This is the reason we left after 14 very happy years. yes there is always aircon but he cost using that can be prohibitive for many people. On another note I was also in Cyprus in in 69 as my ex was stationed at RAF Akrotiri.


----------



## deakin332

Veronica said:


> This thread is for new members to intr
> 
> 
> 007trex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings to all,
> 
> I am Rex from the Midwest/USA (Don't hold that against me now). I am a semi-retired C.A.D. Technician and I am very interested in Cyprus as a possible retirement destination. I am a Sun worshiper and an avid cyclist. I have a plethora of questions about the Cyprus economy, lifestyle and cost of living.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007trex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings to all,
> 
> I am Rex from the Midwest/USA (Don't hold that against me now). I am a semi-retired C.A.D. Technician and I am very interested in Cyprus as a possible retirement destination. I am a Sun worshiper and an avid cyclist. I have a plethora of questions about the Cyprus economy, lifestyle and cost of living.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zach21uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forum, to you all!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zach21uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forum, to you all!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zach21uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forum, to you all!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007trex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings to all,
> 
> I am Rex from the Midwest/USA (Don't hold that against me now). I am a semi-retired C.A.D. Technician and I am very interested in Cyprus as a possible retirement destination. I am a Sun worshiper and an avid cyclist. I have a plethora of questions about the Cyprus economy, lifestyle and cost of living.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi, I'm Susan, an American who's been living in England for the past 35 years. I'd like a change of lifestyle, weather, and have the same questions posed by Rex.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forum
Click to expand...




Veronica said:


> This thread is for new members to introduce themselves. Tell us a little bit about yourself.
> Welcome to the forum


----------



## deakin332

Veronica said:


> This thread is for new members to introduce themselves. Tell us a little bit about yourself.
> Welcome to the forum


Hi - Susan, an American who's been living in UK for 30 years. Seeking new lifestyle in Cyprus as homes are less expensive compared to England. Also sunny weather is a plus after this climate. Wanted my sister to join me, but I'll be alone for a while. Any advice about Northern Cyprus would be appreciated.


----------



## ContinentalCol

Hi everyone, My wife and myself are looking to move from the UK to Cyprus in early to mid 2022. We love the island and its people. We are looking to move to the Famagusta Region so places like Vrysoulles, Paralimni, Sotira etc. I hope we dont annoy too many people on here with stupid newbie questions but no doubt we have loads so please be patient with us as we join this community in preparation for a new life in Cyprus Thank You Colin & Jill


----------



## Taffswell

Veronica said:


> This thread is for new members to introduce themselves. Tell us a little bit about yourself.
> Welcome to the forum


Thanks for letting me join.
We visited Cyprus many times whilst working in the Gulf and loved every minute. Now retired back in UK, looking at possibly obtaining residency in Cyprus under Category F? Anyway, we'll have several queries as we progress the plan, and looking forward to drawing on the knowledge of the forum.
TIA
Taffswell


----------



## Veronica

Welcome to the forum. The members will be happy to answer any questions you have. It is a good idea though to search the forum as many of your questions may already have been answered and you might also get ideas for questions you didn't think of asking.


----------



## Two2Go

Veronica said:


> This thread is for new members to introduce themselves. Tell us a little bit about yourself.
> Welcome to the forum


Hi, I originally signed on perhaps 6 years ago. Since that time we have been and totally fallen in love. Family members have almost all visited and fallen in love as well, so we are doing a two week test of actually working while in Limassol. The time difference between Cypress and Massachusetts is making this a challenge. Planning on meeting with business attorney etc as we will need to set things up. 
My name is Kris, originally from California - but have lived all over the place. My husband is Kamron and he hails from Tehran, it has been over 40 years since he left.


----------



## misssionary

Veronica said:


> This thread is for new members to introduce themselves. Tell us a little bit about yourself.
> Welcome to the forum


Hello, I have worked in Cyprus as part of the EU economic development team since 2007. Working both sides of the green line. I am now working in organic olive production in RoC. I wil now spend more time here, and amongst other things will seek an older (cheap!) 4WD to save on hire charges. Naturally I prefer quiet rural areas and communities and enjoy the happy attitude of the communities in which I work.


----------



## Aimees

Hi All,

I'm new here, but not new to Cyprus, I live here since 2009, in Limassol area. I enjoy the island, and hoping to find some people that share my hobbies and hang out, or just read more around.


----------



## Whatitdo

Good afternoon All,

Thought i'd write a quick line here. I am Pats, a guy in his mid 30s who have been living in London for the last 20 years. I absolutely love London but I love the sun more . I have been toying with the idea of moving somewhere else for a while and having realised over the last 2 years that I can earn just as much money from home without going to the office, I have decided to make it happen and Cyprus has made it up to the number 1 option now.

I will be scouring the forum and hopefully find the answers for all the nitty gritty but I just have one main question at this point and I hope it's ok to post it here: Where to live?!

The main thing is I want somewhere fairly big and "alive". Ideally a large expat-community in all ages but still genuine if that makes sense? My initial research says Paphos or Limassol. Would that be a correct assessment? Keen to hear your thoughts about those places and also thoughts on further suggestions. The aim is to travel to Cyprus for a month or so this summer and really get the wheels in motion with a view of moving late this year.

Please do let me know your thoughts and in the meantime I will continue my research separately.

All the best


----------



## SamC1126

Veronica said:


> This thread is for new members to introduce themselves. Tell us a little bit about yourself.
> Welcome to the forum


Hello all - I'm Sam (the female kind) and myself and husband (Bob) are seriously starting to look into our (early) retirement in Cyprus. We've got our favourite areas earmarked for the West of the island, but this summer are investigating the East side. All being well, we hope to be moving over within the next 12-18 months so expect a lot of questions from me!

Sam x


----------



## FedPar

Hello to everybody. 
I am an retired italian citizen (73) living in Thailand and I am considering the possibility to move to Cyprus.
For sure I will ask some help in this forum, after some time I hope will be able to give my help to somebedy else.


----------



## Marinaamar29

Hello All,

I am Marina, 29 years old from the Netherlands. I am thinking of moving to Cyprus, especially Larnaca. I will travel there in the end of October to check it out some more.
I was wondering if anyone can tell me where to start? Finding a job, an appartment etc.? I just don't know where to start with this.


----------



## Veronica

Marinaamar29 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am Marina, 29 years old from the Netherlands. I am thinking of moving to Cyprus, especially Larnaca. I will travel there in the end of October to check it out some more.
> I was wondering if anyone can tell me where to start? Finding a job, an appartment etc.? I just don't know where to start with this.


Welcome to the forum Marina. I see you have asked the question on the main forum. Hopefully someone who lives in the area will be able to help you.


----------



## Seagypsywoman

I am Barbara, retired publisher, editor, author, and now freelance writer. I plan to spend several months on Cyprus arriving in Larnaca next week. I am a Polish/Canadian citizen but have lived on my sailboat in Greece for the past 15 years. I would love to meet up with other expats.


----------



## Lindac52

Talagirl said:


> Hello Elizabeth - perhaps you could enlighten us folk from the UK regarding your communication issues?
> 
> We have made so many friends from attending the Expat bi-monthly meetings it would be a shame for you to miss out meeting some very friendly and helpful people just because of their nationality.


Hi, I know this was posted some time ago but where are the Expat bi-monthly meetings held and are they still running?


----------



## Lindac52

Talagirl said:


> Hello Elizabeth - perhaps you could enlighten us folk from the UK regarding your communication issues?
> 
> We have made so many friends from attending the Expat bi-monthly meetings it would be a shame for you to miss out meeting some very friendly and helpful people just because of their nationality.


Hi, I know this was posted some time ago but where are the Expat bi-monthly meetings held and are they still running?


----------



## nhowarth

Hi Lindac52

Perhaps the *Paphos Third Age* may interest you?

Regards,


----------



## Lindac52

nhowarth said:


> Hi Lindac52
> 
> Perhaps the *Paphos Third Age* may interest you?
> 
> Regards,


Thanks Nigel, I will have a look at it. 
Also, on reading a lot of your replies etc you seem to be a very knowledgeable person would you be interested in starting up the Meet Up Meetings? Linda


----------



## BigBoy_Bikers

Hi we are now in Cyprus checking it out to see if we want to move here - isn't the weather lovely! Staing near paphos and realising there are a lot of areas to explore - quite daunting!


----------

